# Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

My Villa boys away to Sheffield Wednesday :mark:


Will probably lose lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

I had a dream last night that we sold all our good players due to financial difficulties from having to pay off McNally's MEGA BONUS contract. We promoted a bunch of youth players to play with old lower league players signed on frees, before going on a Blackpool style losing streak at the start of the season. Alex Neil also came out of retirement and became our captain.

Please don't come true :hogan

I'm not expecting Redmond or Brady to be here after the summer window closes, regardless of that. £20M+ for those two should help to bridge any financial gaps and pay for a new striker. I'm praying that we can keep Timm Klose.

Blackburn away first day of the season. NIGE, WE COMING FOR YOU N.....!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*OFFICIAL SCOTTISH FOOTBALL SUB-THREAD*

Welcome to the place where Scottish Football matters (looking at you @kimino)

PREMIERSHIP FIXTURES ARE HERE

THE TEAMS

*CELTIC*
They've got :brodgers. They've also got lots of money. Are they going to win again? (answer: yes)

*ABERDEEN*
Can the Dons keep their hold on second? (answer: probably)

*HEARTS*
Can they stop being a bunch of dirty tackling cheats? (answer: no)

*"""RANGERS"""*
How much are their fans going to disgrace the game? (answer: a lot)

*AND 8 OTHERS*

Also discuss Dundee United and Hibs in the Championship, you know, if you want​


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: OFFICIAL SCOTTISH FOOTBALL SUB-THREAD*



V. Skybox said:


> Welcome to the place where Scottish Football matters (looking at you @kimino)
> 
> PREMIERSHIP FIXTURES ARE HERE
> 
> ...


I will try to keep updated with the results, but other than Celtics and Rangers i dont know other teams really well, so i expect you tell me which matches are the ones to look up to. Lets do this :dance2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Just pay attention to Rangers, Celtic, Heart of Midlothian, Aberdeen and hibs in the championship.

No one cares about the dundee clubs or the rest of the league. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL SCOTTISH FOOTBALL SUB-THREAD*



kimino said:


> I will try to keep updated with the results, *but other than Celtics and Rangers i dont know other teams really well*, so i expect you tell me which matches are the ones to look up to. Lets do this :dance2


There's no other teams, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Father Ted said:


> Just pay attention to Heart of Midlothian, Aberdeen and hibs and the dees in the championship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


FTFY. 


Grant Holt has agreed a deal to sign for us accoring to the sun. :surprise:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747802365416345600


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: OFFICIAL SCOTTISH FOOTBALL SUB-THREAD*



V. Skybox said:


> Welcome to the place where Scottish Football matters (looking at you @kimino)
> 
> PREMIERSHIP FIXTURES ARE HERE
> 
> ...


Rangers bringing shame back to our top flight for the first time in 4 years, very exciting times ahead IMO.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

burton doing the double over villa will be glorious


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

How do you guys rate Álvaro Morata?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> How do you guys rate Álvaro Morata?


Technically skilled player but at the end of the day he's a striker, and he doesn't score enough goals for the money Madrid will want for him. Not the free scoring number 9 that Arsenal need, for example. For a team like them he would be a good bench option though, as he would be if he stayed at Real. For his age I would rate him above someone like Lukaku though, but not above someone like Kane.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751888714209628160
What an EMBARRASSMENT of a club.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Seb said:


> Technically skilled player but at the end of the day he's a striker, *and he doesn't score enough goals for the money Madrid will want for him*. Not the free scoring number 9 that Arsenal need, for example. For a team like them he would be a good bench option though, as he would be if he stayed at Real. For his age I would rate him above someone like Lukaku though, but not above someone like Kane.


Yeah that's the first thing I thought about him. He has 15 league goals in 63 league apps for Juve, that's pretty low for a striker. I don't keep up with Serie A, but apparently Juve used him mainly as a winger (in a 4-3-3) for the previous season (2015/16), which is pretty confusing. Could be the reason...however, interestingly



Talksport said:


> The striker was directly involved in a goal every 104 minutes for Juventus in Serie A this season.


Rumors abound that Real rejected a 51M£ bid for him (from Chelsea) and have increased the asking price to 64M£. Just wanted to know if he was worth that kinda money.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Christian Vieri coming out of retirement to play in China.

:wow

Money really does talk.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Excited for the season to start. Confident we can get promoted with the current squad + King Rafa. Hopefully we get a few new additions though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758980676846653441


TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> My Villa boys away to Sheffield Wednesday :mark:
> 
> 
> Will probably lose lol


Your owner is a nutter on twitter!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Dell said:


> Your owner is a nutter on twitter!


Tell me about it :lmao

If we have a bad start it's going to turn sour very quick between him and the fans. He's very brave, I'll give him that.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Show Pizza, a pizzeria in Naples, is offering 1 Euro pizzas when Gonzalo Higuaín suffers his first injury at Juventus.

http://www.thesportbible.com/footba...g-gonzalo-higuain-offer-to-customers-20160731

Talk about vindictive. I know football is serious business in Europe and South America, but JFC.

Meanwhile, Napoli have confirmed the signing of Arkadiusz Milik from Ajax as Higuaín's replacement.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

We're taking 7,000 fans to Fulham, place is going to be buzzing. It's so weird but I am more excited for this season than any I can remember in years, mostly because the communication between Club/Fan has improved dramatically over the last 6 months, and Rafa Benitez is our manager.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Dell said:


> We're taking 7,000 fans to Fulham, place is going to be buzzing. It's so weird but I am more excited for this season than any I can remember in years, mostly because the communication between Club/Fan has improved dramatically over the last 6 months, and Rafa Benitez is our manager.


Same here, it's nice to be in a league which has more of a traditional feel to it and not just getting fisted by the money teams each week in the PL.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*










Sexiest captain in the league. 

:banderas



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Same here, it's nice to be in a league which has more of a traditional feel to it and not just getting fisted by the money teams each week in the PL.


You just signed McCormack that is a good signing for this league. That could easily be the difference between promotion and not.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Wonder if Unai Emery can clinch the CL with PSG.

If not this year then at the very least during his tenure.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

The playoff final seems like, what, five minutes ago?

Hoping this season sees the lads in the top six again, and we make it up this year after coming so close last time, although it's a tougher league this time around, and a few teams are starting to catch up a bit after last season (Bristol City and Wolves could be potentially dangerous this year, and I can see Birmingham having another good year). Great to have Pudil back permanently, and Fletcher and Abdi are great signings. Lacking a little cover defensively but I'm sure that'll be sorted in time. Really tough two opening fixtures with Villa and Norwich first up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

napoli have always been a bit mental tho, going back to the days of maradona and prior


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> napoli have always been a bit mental tho, going back to the days of maradona and prior


No justification for wanting him legit injured, resentment and anger? Yes, I can get that. This is dangerously verging into the territory of hatred.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

TODAY IS THE DAY










COME ON TOONS


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

We are absolutely shite. 

1 game into the season and I've already seen enough.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*










THE RAFALUTION HAS BEEN EXTERMINATED :fellabot

ENDED FASTER THAN A TURKISH COUP :fellabot9

SAME SHIT, DIFFERENT LEAGUE :fellabot4

Football :loweringangle


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Green Light said:


> THE RAFALUTION HAS BEEN EXTERMINATED :fellabot
> 
> ENDED FASTER THAN A TURKISH COUP :fellabot9
> 
> ...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Lose to 20th place last season and one of top favourite to relegated :maury so much for walking the league 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Lol at the hun savages failing to beat Hamilton

Tinpot:bosque


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Martyn Waghorn scoring Rangers' first ever goal as a top flight side. 


Then tears his hammy :WHYYY2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/football/10525688/blackburn-1-4-norwich?

Championship fitba? More like Champagne fitba :banderas

:wes :banderas 

Naismith looks/sounds like (Radio Norfolk bor) he has found his level. Pinto could be a demon in an attacking system in this utter dogs eggs league.

Bolt on a a good striker and I think we will be strong contenders for promotion.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

This blonde bint hosting the EFL show ain't too bad :bjpenn

Meanwhile those loser Prem fans gonna be watching Gary Lineker in his pants enaldo2

#Positives

:mj2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

She's a toon fan unkout


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Come on you fuckin Villa boys. Do think it'll be a draw though.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Let the Super Sunday main event commence. :vince2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

See you in League One Green Light


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Let's just sign Forestieri and Knockaert pls.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

So we get rid of egg head Guzan because of his incompetence for a younger version of him :WTF2
Ashley Westwood is a legit conference standard player at best. Sideward passing merchant, fuck off. Both full backs are soooooooooooooo bad, though we are a few good signings away from winning that game 2/3 nil. Fully expect six points from the next two games.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Great result for the lads today. Forestieri and Lee superb as was Sam Hutchinson, for a central midfielder playing in a position he rarely plays in (centre half) he was very good. Villa's best player was probably Ayew, McCormack was kept relatively quiet.

Great atmosphere and all, not heard one like that on an opening day at home in all honesty. Norwich next Saturday will be tough and probably our second toughest opponent of the season, I'd be very pleased with a point.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> So we get rid of egg head Guzan because of his incompetence for a younger version of him :WTF2


And it was all going so well for him up until that point. Hopefully he doesn't come out for the next game with a shaved head, and it was just a blip... We can hope.


TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Ashley Westwood is a legit conference standard player at best. Sideward passing merchant, fuck off. Both full backs are soooooooooooooo bad, though we are a few good signings away from winning that game 2/3 nil. Fully expect six points from the next two games.


Yep, agreed on Westwood. Still baffles me that he is able to get game time. Also couldn't believe that Cissokho was starting at left back, hopefully it's just Amavi not being fit and he can get back to that position as soon as possible. Shame about McCormack, he seemed decent but not really match fit. But I do have to praise Elphick for how he portrayed himself as captain during the game - getting the crowd into the game, controlling his area, strong head... Also happy with Ayew's performance seemed like he was actually up for a game for once. Getting passed players, pushing them off and running for the ball.

However good that second half performance was it's still another loss, which sucks. Hopefully we can win the next two games...


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



TheFreeMan said:


> And it was all going so well for him up until that point. Hopefully he doesn't come out for the next game with a shaved head, and it was just a blip... We can hope.
> 
> Yep, agreed on Westwood. Still baffles me that he is able to get game time. Also couldn't believe that Cissokho was starting at left back, hopefully it's just Amavi not being fit and he can get back to that position as soon as possible. Shame about McCormack, he seemed decent but not really match fit. But I do have to praise Elphick for how he portrayed himself as captain during the game - getting the crowd into the game, controlling his area, strong head... Also happy with Ayew's performance seemed like he was actually up for a game for once. Getting passed players, pushing them off and running for the ball.
> 
> However good that second half performance was it's still another loss, which sucks. Hopefully we can win the next two games...


I'm expecting to win the next three games, I think failing to do so would be poor and judging by what Tony Xia said on Twitter we are set to announce a new signing before Saturday. Nice to see other Villa fans on this forum though! :drose


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Yeah, saw that a little earlier. Exciting to see who it is!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

I highly doubt it but does anyone know if any Championship games are shown elsewhere in the world at all? Or are the Sky highlight packages the best we can hope for? 

(Btw off-topic but I saw this and figured @Andre you might be interested in this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philosophy...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1468624343&sr=1-2)


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Green Light said:


> I highly doubt it but does anyone know if any Championship games are shown elsewhere in the world at all? Or are the Sky highlight packages the best we can hope for?
> 
> (Btw off-topic but I saw this and figured @Andre you might be interested in this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philosophy...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1468624343&sr=1-2)


Sometimes live games that aren't covered by Sky are covered abroad, particularly ones that the fls do extended highlights for. 

I remember a 3PM kick off at Colchester where Norwich won 5-0 (super Chrisy Martin :banderas) that I watched online a few years ago that was like that. A few championship games the next season too. They're really random and infrequent though, so you just have to keep an eye on the upcoming streaming schedules.

However, the beauty of a season in this division is cheaper tickets and beer. Even cheaper in the lower divisions, which is :hoganinbred at first, but fantastic for standing on terraces, getting dirt cheap beer (£1 a pint behind the Town end stand at Hartlepool back in the day when I lived up in Durham, never seen booze cheaper at the footy) and steamrolling over glorified village teams if your club is big dick swinging at that level. 

I'm going to all the midlands away games, as they're all an easy train journey from Leicester. St. Andrews in a few weeks should be alright. I've been to Villa Park before, but this will be a new one for me, although I've walked past the ground a bunch of times.

I'll add that book to the list of items my gf can get for my birthday in October :cozy


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Welcome THE FREE MAN and TheyDon'tWantNone!









Villa are playing Luton tonight in the EFL Cup. Can't believe Newcastle got a bye to the next round via CORRUPTION


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

We got a bye too :dance2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

:frustrate


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Boooooo at not getting a bye and bloody Newcastle get one! 

And thank you for the welcome STEAMED HAMS!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Scottish League Cup R16 tonight. Really wanted to watch Aberdeen/Ayr but BT Sport of course has Celtic/Motherwell. Wonder if the Motherwell fans will pull out the seats in revenge for that incident a few years back?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Villa :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

*3-1* to Luton. :kenny

The







never ends. Oh well, it's not like you can qualify for the Community Shield via this cup and that's the one everyone really wants.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

:booklel


Great performance lads!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

micah richards is a fucking fraud :bosque


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Motherwell got KILLED (the look on Mark McGhee's shitty face, though).

Apparently so did Villa


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Still haven't forgiven these frauds from last season and having no other choice but to watch the usual shite every home game because I was actually dumb enough to fork out for a season ticket.


JAck Grealish is all hype and has a shit haircut 

Okore is a fucking carthorse, black players are usually quick ffs

Richards is on another level of FRAUD

Seeing the return of Amavi made me all warm inside before the game but then he just turned out to be another turd like the rest

Joleon Lescott probably opens cans of corned beef with his forehead


Also LOL at Tony Xia claiming that we'll be the biggest club in Europe within 5 years. We might not have even won a game by then.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

I watched Villa on Sunday and tonight and it has to be said they look awful. No way are they going up with that bunch of players. They will be closer to relegation imo


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Also LOL at Tony Xia claiming that we'll be the biggest club in Europe within 5 years. We might not have even won a game by then.


He needs to stfu on twitter, it's gone past the point of funny. It's embarrassing.

Edit > Actually his shitty english is still funny.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Dell said:


> He needs to stfu on twitter, it's gone past the point of funny. It's embarrassing.
> 
> Edit > Actually his shitty english is still funny.


He's got 29 or so days to convince everyone he's not just all talk. You think at this stage he'd be throwing cash at good championship players to come here and paying off people like Richards and co to leave the club for good.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Why did Amavi have to go the way of the others?! Had such high hopes for his return...

As for Xia on Twitter - He seems to be saying a lot of good stuff, but there just doesn't seem to be much action of any transfers at the moment. And the quicker Villa can get rid of the shite the better.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Rowdy Yates said:


> I watched Villa on Sunday and tonight and it has to be said they look awful. No way are they going up with that bunch of players. They will be closer to relegation imo


From what I saw of them on Sunday as an opposition fan, Ayew aside, I wasn't all that impressed. Elphick looked like an upgrade on their defence last year, but that's about it. Gestede looked more of a threat when McCormack got taken off and started to get a bit more luck when they used him at the main targetman. No doubting McCormack is a good player but they can't just rely on him like Fulham did and he needs time to adapt to their system.

They were lucky Steven Fletcher got taken out in the first half hour as he was causing their defence all kinds of problems with his movement.

Di Matteo needs to do big business in the transfer market, ship a bunch out and bring a few players with the "right mentality" in, otherwise it may be a bit of a slog. I think they need a proper overhaul and could do with a year or two to build up again and get the right personnel in place.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763760768726790144
52K sold for a 2nd tier game vs Huddersfield, awesome stuff.

lerl when we lose.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Why even live? :flair


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Was like watching Brazil today lads. RUDY! RUDY! RUDY!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sounds like Fernando's on his way to Newcastle for £12m.

We don't need to sell, but we can use that do strengthen the squad.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Very impressed with Wednesday's organisation and pressing in that half. Left very little space, which meant we kept losing the ball in the final third due to no finesse from Naismith, Jerome and Pinto. Our lack of a skillful striker really showed up there.

Officials were poor though. Should have had a penalty for the foul on Brady by Hutchinson (who nearly scored a cracking og which clipped the Wednesday bar) and Jerome seemed to be onside when through 1 vs 1 with the keeper, but was flagged off.

Wouldn't be disappointed with a draw hughton) against this lot as they are one of the better teams in the division.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

No surprise at the result. Hoolahan the only player who showed any real quality on the ball for Norwich. I feel sorry for him playing with Naismith and Jerome. It's frustrating enough watching them screw up move after move, can't imagine what it's like being on the pitch with them. Watching Brady continually slip up in good positions or spoon crosses way too deep when given time and space wasn't fun either. Hopefully Pritchard is fit soon as he's a huge upgrade in terms of dribbling skill, which we need more of in games like these.

Good result considering the circumstances. Wednesday will do well again this season. They're a good team at this level and don't seem to concede too many clear chances. Wouldn't mind signing Tom Lees, but I doubt we have the budget for that with other positions being a priority (cf).


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Draw was a fair result there. I'm happy with a point, not many teams will get anything from Norwich.

If Forestieri wants to go, he can go, hope we squeeze every last penny out of the team who signs him though. If a player doesn't want to be at the club then he can jog on.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Green Light said:


> Why even live? :flair












Meanwhile at Villa Park









Also 2nd in Fantasy Fitba :madhardy



Andre said:


> No surprise at the result. Hoolahan the only player who showed any real quality on the ball for Norwich. I feel sorry for him playing with Naismith and Jerome. It's frustrating enough watching them screw up move after move, can't imagine what it's like being on the pitch with them. Watching Brady continually slip up in good positions or spoon crosses way too deep when given time and space wasn't fun either. Hopefully Pritchard is fit soon as he's a huge upgrade in terms of dribbling skill, which we need more of in games like these.
> 
> Good result considering the circumstances. Wednesday will do well again this season. They're a good team at this level and don't seem to concede too many clear chances. Wouldn't mind signing Tom Lees, but I doubt we have the budget for that with other positions being a priority (cf).


Hoolahan looked brilliant again on the highlights (channel 5







). Absolute rotters for not letting him go to Villa


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



steamed hams said:


> Meanwhile at Villa Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lambert and Lerner launching a £1M bid for him :bosque

There are derisory offers, then there's that.

I think Goal Rush is the drizzling shits btw. Hardly any extended highlights and the analysis makes the likes of Ian Wright seem competent by comparison. Dull and pointless, when you can just go the sky sports website for highlights long before the show starts, while avoiding the banal chatter.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Another win, another clean sheet (good for McGovern's confidence). Wes EXCELLENT again in a dominant performance. Canos seems a level above Josh Murphy, so he should start against the scum. We've still got Alex Pritchard to come into the side as well. Sign a quality striker and we should be alright.

Gutting for Villa to concede so late. Burton giving Wednesday a sound beating was a surprise. Brighton look like they will have another strong season. 7 league points and 0 goals conceded in all competitions. Maybe if they don't settle for so many draws this season they can go up automatically :hughton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Gouffran back in the team









Dummett captain


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Nice to see Clark living up to his true form :lmao

This Italian nonce we have in goal needs to stop costing us points, I don't give a shit how many top saves he may make before that either. #SAVE_US .EGGHEADGUZAN


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Nice to see Clark living up to his true form :lmao
> 
> This Italian nonce we have in goal needs to stop costing us points, I don't give a shit how many top saves he may make before that either. #SAVE_US .EGGHEADGUZAN


Yeah, I think he might be a bit young. Need an experienced keeper to make the most of the opportunity to bounce back straight away.



Green Light said:


> Gouffran back in the team
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Great story.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Shane Duffy scored two own goals within 5 minutes in the Cardiff vs Blackburn game. He also scored one in the thrashing at Wigan at the weekend. What a clown. These Irish centre backs, hey. Blackburn really are going to struggle this season.

:bosque

Edit: here they are http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...-brace-of-brilliant-own-goals-to-take-his-se/

Wasn't even like they were unavoidable:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

^ And a 90th minute red card.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Didn't even play that well by the sounds of it (although Mick Lowes and John Anderson on BBC Newcastle are total mongs so who knows) but still won 4-1, I can't complain :bjpenn

Was that way a lot last time too. Early doors but Ritchie, Gayle and Hayden seem like good signings. 

We've got a lot of bad defenders.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

@Joel what a wolly :bosque

Good emphatic win for Newcastle. QPR losing means Norwich are one of only six teams not to lose in the league after just three games. To think our fans were booing at the end of the Sheffield Wednesday game. Inbred mongs.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Blackburn are fucked

not surprising as they hired a bloke that flopped at Houston Dynamo


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

We won a game, holy shit. 

Stop conceding goals in the 45th minute, one of the worst times to concede and we've done it THRICE.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Suarez is the best player in the world.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767035461403488256
GAYLE FORCE 9 :gun:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

0-0 away to Derby ain't a bad result, I guess. Westwood the fucking crab and Gardner offer nothing, it's really upsetting to watch at times. Even Mccormack seems overweight but I'm probably expecting too much too soon.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Turan again looking world class when actually playing on the LW as opposed to being wasted as a centre mid.

Suarez absolutely on fire. 17 goals in his last 6 league games.

Messi dictating the play whilst racking up assists and goals. He must be miles ahead of anyone in 2016 if you combine the two. Another performance today that would be a career best for a lot of top players, he's had a bucketload of them this year already.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Irish Jet said:


> Suarez is the best player in the world.


Find it amusing that despite that, there's a 0% chance he'll find himself in the top two for the Ballon D'Or because the top two HAS to be Ronaldo and Messi regardless.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Rugrat said:


> Find it amusing that despite that, there's a 0% chance he'll find himself in the top two for the Ballon D'Or because the top two HAS to be Ronaldo and Messi regardless.


Ronaldo will win because he has the narrative (won the CL and Euro's), which is more important than actual performances. No-one will remember who his goals actually came against in the CL or his final performance, or that he missed the Euro's final and his incredibly average Portugal team won it without him.

No sane person who's watched Barca this year would put Suarez above Messi. That's before you even consider Copa America, where Messi was arguably POTT. If you look at goals alone they come out dead even, if you look at assists and which one is controlling the attacks and influencing the game more, you come to a straightforward conclusion.

Personally I would go with Messi, Griezmann, Suarez, in that order.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Seb said:


> Ronaldo will win because he has the narrative (won the CL and Euro's), which is more important than actual performances. No-one will remember who his goals actually came against in the CL or his final performance, or that he missed the Euro's final and his incredibly average Portugal team won it without him.
> 
> No sane person who's watched Barca this year would put Suarez above Messi. That's before you even consider Copa America, where Messi was arguably POTT. If you look at goals alone they come out dead even, if you look at assists and which one is controlling the attacks and influencing the game more, you come to a straightforward conclusion.
> 
> Personally I would go with Messi, Griezmann, Suarez, in that order.


I won't disagree as you watch more Barca. The point was more that Ronaldo and Messi are always the top two regardless of performance because of the narrative of the two being the best in the world. It's a bit weird when you think about it, as it's determined mainly by players and coaches who you'd assume are less likely to have any bias.

Personally, I think Griezmann should win it (I'm basing this largely on his European exploits than anything else).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Rugrat said:


> I won't disagree as you watch more Barca. The point was more that Ronaldo and Messi are always the top two regardless of performance because of the narrative of the two being the best in the world. It's a bit weird when you think about it, as it's determined mainly by players and coaches who you'd assume are less likely to have any bias.
> 
> Personally, I think Griezmann should win it (I'm basing this largely on his European exploits than anything else).


Well yes you're correct about the narrative, but normally the two deserve it. Neymar should've been runner up last year though, and possibly Suarez at third.

Griezmann was obviously the top scorer and best player at the Euro's (which shouldn't hold too much weight as it's a very small part of the year and the standard of play was absolutely abysmal), but he also scored the goals that knocked Barcelona and Bayern Munich out of the Champions League, and if you look at the context of his goals, he scores by far most of his goals to break the deadlock in games: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZg-9NaWkAAB8FX.jpg as opposed to scoring when his team is already way ahead, and him not scoring when his team is losing is no surprise considering Atletico usually never go behind anyway.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Griezmann choked two finals away. No way is he good for the ballon d'or. Never mind the trophy is just a marketing tool anyway.

What a great Saturday for European fitba. Sevilla/Espanyol was tremendous and an early candidate for GOTS. Franco Vazquez is incredibly adept at every facet of the game. His technique, dribbling, passing and finishing are all consistently great. Vietto finally showed up too after the disappointing supercup games, which I suppose is no great crime for a kid who is facing Madrid/Barca.

Messi and Suarez start the season in overdrive already. Suarez sensational, but Messi is far and away the best player in the world. He has added so many things to his arsenal that literally nothing but a perfect defence can stop him. You can press him because he'll dribble past it, you can't defend deep because he'll either shoot from distance or deliver that long diagonal which always finds a player all alone out wide. Looking forward to how Madrid respond even if their star cast is not all ready.

Serie A also loads of fun. Roma decimated Udinese in the later stages. Paredes looks a talent. Juve/Fiore was very unlike an Italian game with the high press and intensity, felt like Leverkusen/Dortmund or something. Gonlargo already winning points for Juve who were having difficulty finishing otherwise.

A sunday even half as good would be nice.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Griezmann was the main reason Atletico and France even reached those finals.

If we're looking at the two finals, Ronaldo was awful in the CL final and sat out most of the Euro's final. The difference is he didn't have Jan Oblak in goal for a shoot-out and he had Eder, a player who didn't score a single goal for Swansea last year, produce a one-off wonder goal. The reason for the comparison is that Ronaldo will win it this year.

I agree though, the trophy is a bit of a joke.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Depends on if you care about the league or not but my football viewing on Sunday has started just as well as Saturday ended really - FC Twente beat Groningen in a 4-3 thriller away from home where we saw Twente go 0-3 up at half time through Enes Unal, only for Groningen to come on strong in the second half and snatch what seemed to be a great draw when they scored an equaliser with 5 minutes to go only for Twente to net a last minute winner, cracking game. Eredevisie always good for goals and entertainment.

Great win for Roma yesterday (who are the team I support) - We have always looked great under Spalletti and it's such a great difference to the team under Rudi. Roma were one of the most exciting teams in Europe during Spalletti's first tenure so I am glad to see us hopefully building up to that mantle again, need to make it count outside of Serie A though. Good result away in Portugal in the qualifiers midweek with ten men, hopefully we can play like we did yesterday at home in the second leg but Porto won't be as easy as Udinese were.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Garbage performance and a very lucky result. Douglas' goal should have stood for the scum. We were only good for ten minutes in the first half (our goal was class tbf). Ipswich aren't good but were easily the better team on the day. 

I think that's 7 games undefeated in the derby now so that's a positive, along with the result being good in the circumstances. Undefeated so far as well, so it could be worse

I fucking hate Naismith. Hate the cunt. He's a total passenger and Neil insists on trying to build the team around him to the detriment of better players and the balance of the team. If he doesn't score or assist he might as well not be on the pitch. Hopefully we bin him when Pritchard is available. The word fraud is overused these days but it sums up Naismith to a tee.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Seb said:


> Griezmann was the main reason Atletico and France even reached those finals.


i'm just being facetious. I don't even think 'choking' is a real thing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

RANDOM VARIATION


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Don't know why people are underselling Suarez. He and Messi should be locks for the final 3, with the 3rd place being a run between Ronaldo, Griezmann and Neymar.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Big game against Brighton on Saturday :gun:

I WILL NOT SETTLE FOR A DRAW :hughton

:hughton MUST BE EXTERMINATED :fellabot

Gayle and Mitro both out :hutz


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> Griezmann was the main reason Atletico and France even reached those finals.
> 
> If we're looking at the two finals, Ronaldo was awful in the CL final and sat out most of the Euro's final. The difference is he didn't have Jan Oblak in goal for a shoot-out and he had Eder, a player who didn't score a single goal for Swansea last year, produce a one-off wonder goal. The reason for the comparison is that Ronaldo will win it this year.
> 
> I agree though, the trophy is a bit of a joke.


and ronaldo is the only reason real reached the champions league final so i dont really see your point


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



BigDaveBatista said:


> and ronaldo is the only reason real reached the champions league final so i dont really see your point


griezmann scored against barca and bayern, ronaldo's most notable goals were against wolfsburg who finished 8th in germany.

saying he's "the only reason real reached the final is ludicrous". he failed to score against all the top teams madrid played against. they only conceded 1 goal in 5 games against psg, city and atletico, think that probably had something to do with them winning.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> I won't disagree as you watch more Barca. The point was more that Ronaldo and Messi are always the top two regardless of performance because of the narrative of the two being the best in the world. It's a bit weird when you think about it, as it's determined mainly by players and coaches who you'd assume are less likely to have any bias.
> 
> Personally, I think Griezmann should win it (I'm basing this largely on his European exploits than anything else).


this is where the bias against ronaldo rears its ugly head yet again, players are judged on quantity, whether that be goals, assists or trophies

suarez was barcas best player last season, completely changed the dynamics of the side for the last two season's, you have to remember before he made his barca debut theyd just been dismissed at the bernabeu and were comfortably behind real

ronaldo will win the ballon dor and deservedly so, the mans been fighting near enough a one man war against barca for the last 5 years, bale hasnt done enough, the defence has constantly been a let down yet he still plugs away allowing them to compete


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> griezmann scored against barca and bayern, ronaldo's most notable goals were against wolfsburg who finished 8th in germany.
> 
> saying he's the only reason real reached the final is ludicrous. he failed to score against all the top teams madrid played against.


doesnt matter his goals where the only reason they managed to win it last year

atletico have the best defense in the world, that combined with griezman is a potent force no doubt and im a big fan of the kid, but what he actived this season pales in comparison to ronaldo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



BigDaveBatista said:


> doesnt matter his goals where the only reason they managed to win it last year
> 
> atletico have the best defense in the world, that combined with griezman is a potent force no doubt and im a big fan of the kid, but what he actived this season pales in comparison to ronaldo


except it wasn't. they let in 1 goal in 5 games against top teams, in those 5 games ronaldo scored 0 goals. he was also dreadful in the final.

griezmann was better than ronaldo in la liga, better than ronaldo in the CL, and far better than ronaldo at the euro's.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> except it wasn't. they let in 1 goal in 5 games against top teams, in those 5 games ronaldo scored 0 goals. he was also dreadful in the final.
> 
> griezmann was better than ronaldo in la liga, better than ronaldo in the CL, and far better than ronaldo at the euro's.


why didnt he score nearly 60 times then?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



BigDaveBatista said:


> why didnt he score nearly 60 times then?


do you actually watch atletico/real matches or do you just look at goal stats?

probably because the majority of his goals are scored to win the game, and not scored when the team is already 2-0 or 3-0 up https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZg-9NaWkAAB8FX.jpg

atletico set up defensively, they don't concede many but they don't score tons either. griezmann was hitting winning goals in 1-0 wins all season long.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Seb said:


> *griezmann was better than ronaldo in la liga, better than ronaldo in the CL*, and far better than ronaldo at the euro's.


wat

In la liga, Ronaldo scored 35, Griezmann scored 22.
In the Champions League, Ronaldo scored 16, Griezmann scored less than half that at 7.

It's not even close, Ronaldo was much better than Griezmann in la liga and the champions league. Griezmann was better at the Euros however.

Griezmann is being somewhat overrated.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> do you actually watch atletico/real matches or do you just look at goal stats?
> 
> probably because the majority of his goals are scored to win the game, and not scored when the team is already 2-0 or 3-0 up https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZg-9NaWkAAB8FX.jpg
> 
> atletico set up defensively, they don't concede many but they don't score tons either. griezmann was hitting winning goals in 1-0 wins all season long.


yes i do watch the games and enjoy the quality of play as much as anyone else but answer me this,

what team do you support?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Goku said:


> wat
> 
> In la liga, Ronaldo scored 35, Griezmann scored 22.
> In the Champions League, Ronaldo scored 16, Griezmann scored less than half that at 7.
> ...


Griezmann was scoring winning goals in narrow wins all season long. It's not particularly strange for someone to be less prolific in a team that is set-up defensively. Ronaldo's record against good teams under Benitez was woeful, and the majority of his goals come when the game is already over.

Ronaldo scored 16, 11 of them against Malmo and Shakhtar. 0 against PSG, 0 against Man City, 0 against Atletico. Other than those teams, Madrid's draw was a complete joke. Griezmann scored the decisive goals against Bayern and Barca. I know who I would value more.



BigDaveBatista said:


> yes i do watch the games and enjoy the quality of play as much as anyone else but answer me this,
> 
> what team do you support?


Barcelona. If you think that makes me biased, that's fine. I've given you plenty of reasoning, there's more of it in this post. I rate Ronaldo very highly, higher than anyone i've ever seen excluding Messi, but I just don't look at goal stats and use that alone to determine my opinion a players performances. Ronaldo is not the player he was 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Seb said:


> Griezmann was scoring winning goals in narrow wins all season long. It's not particularly strange for someone to be less prolific in a team that is set-up defensively. Ronaldo's record against good teams under Benitez was woeful, and the majority of his goals come when the game is already over.
> 
> Ronaldo scored 16, 11 of them against Malmo and Shakhtar. 0 against PSG, 0 against Man City, 0 against Atletico. Griezmann scored the decisive goals against Bayern and Barca. I think who I would value more.


Alternatively, it's not strange that Griezmann scores the winning goals for Atletico as they're setup for low-scoring games with him as their main outlet. Who else is going to convert all those chances that Atleti create? Torres? lol

Real as an entire team scored 1 goals total against PSG in 2 games, 3 total against Wolfsburg (all via Ronaldo), 1 total against City in 2 games, and 1 (by clutch master Sergio Ramos) in the final. It's not like Real were being carried by anybody else. When ronaldo doesn't score, Real barely seems to break through in these fixtures.

It's not fair to hold that against Ronaldo. Yes, he was woeful under Benitez but he was usually being played out of position or being given to much defensive duties, which Ronaldo can't multitask with his primary aim of goalscoring. I'm not saying he was brilliant last season, but he's way above Griezmann.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> Griezmann was scoring winning goals in narrow wins all season long. It's not particularly strange for someone to be less prolific in a team that is set-up defensively. Ronaldo's record against good teams under Benitez was woeful, and the majority of his goals come when the game is already over.
> 
> Ronaldo scored 16, 11 of them against Malmo and Shakhtar. 0 against PSG, 0 against Man City, 0 against Atletico. Other than those teams, Madrid's draw was a complete joke. Griezmann scored the decisive goals against Bayern and Barca. I know who I would value more.
> 
> ...


see you've managed to stump me there my good sir, as i was going to follow up by saying as a fan of whatever club would you prefer what ronaldo contributes or griezmann 
but as a barca fan you get both anyway hahaha


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Goku said:


> Alternatively, it's not strange that Griezmann scores the winning goals for Atletico as they're setup for low-scoring games with him as their main outlet. Who else is going to convert all those chances that Atleti create? Torres? lol
> 
> Real as an entire team scored 1 goals total against PSG in 2 games, 3 total against Wolfsburg (all via Ronaldo), 1 total against City in 2 games, and 1 (by clutch master Sergio Ramos) in the final. It's not like Real were being carried by anybody else. When ronaldo doesn't score, Real barely seems to break through in these fixtures.
> 
> It's not fair to hold that against Ronaldo. Yes, he was woeful under Benitez but he was usually being played out of position or being given to much defensive duties, which Ronaldo can't multitask with his primary aim of goalscoring. I'm not saying he was brilliant last season, but he's way above Griezmann.


I'm not sure how that discredits Griezmann. He had a phenomenal league campaign.

Madrid weren't carried by anybody, and that was my point. They won CL because of a combination of a more reserved style, a defense that wasn't leaking goals, a ridiculously lucky draw to the final, and a penalty shoot-out against Oblak.

So Ronaldo was less than brilliant yet still way above Griezmann? I would be interested to see your B d'Or top 3.



BigDaveBatista said:


> see you've managed to stump me there my good sir, as i was going to follow up by saying as a fan of whatever club would you prefer what ronaldo contributes or griezmann
> but as a barca fan you get both anyway hahaha


I'm not saying Ronaldo was terrible, I just don't think he was anywhere near his own extremely high standards last year, or indeed above Griezmann, who for me was as good as anyone in Europe for last season. Personally, I would have Griezmann above Suarez as well. He's not a better player than Suarez or Ronaldo, but he was vital last season and then a storming Euro's.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Seb said:


> I'm not sure how that discredits Griezmann. He had a phenomenal league campaign.


Because if you put Ronaldo in that Griezmann role of converting high% chances (which counter attacks usually are), chances are he'd top Griezman's run.



> Madrid weren't carried by anybody, and that was my point. They won CL because of a combination of a more reserved style, a defense that wasn't leaking goals, a ridiculously lucky draw to the final, and a penalty shoot-out against Oblak.
> 
> So Ronaldo was less than brilliant yet still way above Griezmann? I would be interested to see your B d'Or top 3.


Suarez, Ronaldo, Messi top 3 as things stand. I'd take Lewandowski over Griezmann too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Goku said:


> Because if you put Ronaldo in that Griezmann role of converting high% chances (which counter attacks usually are), chances are he'd top Griezman's run.
> 
> Suarez, Ronaldo, Messi top 3 as things stand. I'd take Lewandowski over Griezmann too.


Ronaldo's conversion rate is far lower than Griezmann's though, or at least for last season.

http://www.squawka.com/comparison-m...area/goals_from_penalties/shot_accuracy#total

Ronaldo gets his goals because he has a ridiculously large amount of attempts on goal, far more than anyone else in Europe.

I'm surprised you have Suarez above Messi.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> I'm not sure how that discredits Griezmann. He had a phenomenal league campaign.
> 
> Madrid weren't carried by anybody, and that was my point. They won CL because of a combination of a more reserved style, a defense that wasn't leaking goals, a ridiculously lucky draw to the final, and a penalty shoot-out against Oblak.
> 
> ...


fair points, i just think ronaldos had to adapt his game to the demands of real and keeping up with barca

my ballon dor top 3 would be ronaldo, suarez messi in that order, bit controversial but i think the trophies won will play a big part


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Seb said:


> Ronaldo's conversion rate is far lower than Griezmann's though, or at least for last season.
> 
> http://www.squawka.com/comparison-m...area/goals_from_penalties/shot_accuracy#total
> 
> Ronaldo gets his goals because he has a ridiculously large amount of attempts on goal, far more than anyone else in Europe.


That's not what I was trying to say. Counter attacks are usually higher % scoring chances than straight shooting against deep defenses. Ozil has a tremendous conversion rate but he only attempts to shoot at super high% chances. Generally all strikers (Suarez, Lewy, Kun) attempt many shots during a match, many of them low scoring chances, so their conversion rates drop.

Ronaldo's higher goal tally is definitely a consequence of his extremely high shot stats but if you want to score you have to attempt many shots.

One more thing re- ballon d'or, it's very difficult, bordering on impossible for anyone to objectively measure who the best player in any given timeframe is. I was throwing out names based on the criteria that I've been conditioned with i.e. goals scored/trophies won/name player/attacker etc. For my money, from what I've seen this year, Arturo Vidal has been the best player on the planet, but that's a subjective stake too as I've seen more Bayern than any other team.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*



Goku said:


> That's not what I was trying to say. Counter attacks are usually higher % scoring chances than straight shooting against deep defenses. Ozil has a tremendous conversion rate but he only attempts to shoot at super high% chances. Generally all strikers (Suarez, Lewy, Kun) attempt many shots during a match, many of them low scoring chances, so their conversion rates drop.
> 
> Ronaldo's higher goal tally is definitely a consequence of his extremely high shot stats but if you want to score you have to attempt many shots.
> 
> One more thing re- ballon d'or, it's very difficult, bordering on impossible for anyone to objectively measure who the best player in any given timeframe is. I was throwing out names based on the criteria that I've been conditioned with i.e. goals scored/trophies won/name player/attacker etc. For my money, from what I've seen this year, Arturo Vidal has been the best player on the planet, but that's a subjective stake too as I've seen more Bayern than any other team.


True, but look at Suarez for example, who plays against even deeper defenses, scoring more goals from far less shots. France were a front foot team at the Euro's barring the Germany game and Griezmann flourished throughout.

More important for me though is the context of the goals, which is why I rate Griezmann so highly.

If you think performance wise Vidal is the best player you've seen in 2016, you should have him first. B d'Or is always completely subjective. I think saying he's the best on the planet is a little OTT but he's got a case for best midfielder, I would definitely have him top two with Busquets.



BigDaveBatista said:


> fair points, i just think ronaldos had to adapt his game to the demands of real and keeping up with barca
> 
> my ballon dor top 3 would be ronaldo, suarez messi in that order, bit controversial but i think the trophies won will play a big part


I don't think that's controversial, I think that's pretty much how the voting will go, though probably Messi above Suarez. It just differs from my opinion.

Here's the stats for the year:

Most goals+assists in 2016:

#Messi: 63 (37G, 26A)
#Suárez: 54 (38G, 16A)
#Ibra: 48 (37G, 11A)
#Ronaldo: 40 (32G, 8A)

Stats obviously don't mean everything though, for example, we can pretty much dismiss Ibra because he scored his goals in Ligue 1.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

one thing i will say is isnt it refreshing having more than 2 players who could realistically win the ballon dor


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Except only two players can win the Ballon D'Or.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Joel said:


> Except only two players can win the Ballon D'Or.


who, way i see it messi ronaldo griezmann and suarez could all win it deservedly


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: CHAMPIONSHIP HYPE THREAD (PLUS LA LIGA, BUNDESLIGA, SERIE A, MLS AND ALL OTHER POVERTY LEAGUES) - SPONSORED BY CHORLEY FM*

Ronaldo or Messi will win. It's the way it works.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Changed the thread title to stop it stretching my screen ards


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Joel said:


> Ronaldo or Messi will win. It's the way it works.


true


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bundesliga is back :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bayern wins /seasonsummary


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Burton Albion :banderas

Derby :bosque, Pearson confirmed fraud, cambiasso was right


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Pearson the Ostrich shagger getting beat by Burton :lol


Makes Villa drawing to them last week look like a shitty result now ffs


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Burton to Premier League soon :banderas

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ards


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Next time Villa have a lead at half time can the officials just end the match there...


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Get in. What a free kick from Voldemort.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769595657896267776
ONWARDS AND UPWARDS LADS


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Terrified at how badly Real Madrid played today against Celta and even though Celta's not a bad team there was no need for us to suffer specially in the last minutes of the game at home. Zidane has not tactical response to counter in the pitch when things are downhill as well making the same predictable subs (that will be more evident as soon as Ronaldo and Benzema come back), a tendency often noticeable when he was Real Madrid Castillas’ couch. Awful first half and a decent second half with more chances to score. It seems like Zidane doesn’t have a style of play yet and that translate in the pitch. 

-Carvajal & Marcelo awful.
-Ramos & Varane not the best game either.
-Modric can't keep up 90 minutes but it was the best player in the pitch, imo.
-Kroos not so much in the first half amazing goal though. 
-Casemiro while does a good job in defensive duties he isn’t the best to hold the ball and distribute it properly among his teammates. When he slowed down the pace of his game he looked better. 
-Asensio a bit lost like most of the team.
-Bale not so much.
-Morata imprecise through out the game and the goal. 

Definitely not the kind of display of game I was expecting at home after beaten Real Sociedad with a much better showing. But at least we got 3 points.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a bit early to call Pearson a fraud after literally five games. He did very well to get Leicester promoted twice with outstanding points totals, as well as a good end of season total number of points. When he was harshly sacked the first time and joined us, he did well and we'd probably have been in the play-offs at the end of the season and he ended up setting the early cogs for our first time in the Prem for three years.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Demon Hunter said:


> Terrified at how badly Real Madrid played today against Celta and even though Celta's not a bad team there was no need for us to suffer specially in the last minutes of the game at home. Zidane has not tactical response to counter in the pitch when things are downhill as well making the same predictable subs (that will be more evident as soon as Ronaldo and Benzema come back), a tendency often noticeable when he was Real Madrid Castillas’ couch. Awful first half and a decent second half with more chances to score. It seems like Zidane doesn’t have a style of play yet and that translate in the pitch.
> 
> -Carvajal & Marcelo awful.
> -Ramos & Varane not the best game either.
> ...


I think we were a bit disoriented, nervous even. Maybe because it was our first home game and the players wanted to put on a show but Celta came out with great intensity which we lacked for the majority of the game. We did much better in the second half but we left loads of space in behind when we were searching for the winner. The defense is my only worry. I think we were a bit unlucky too,hitting the woodwork thrice. But I'm glad the way the team fought for the three points. Zidane has instilled a great fighting spirit in the squad.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid were poor last night, but they've won 14 straight Liga games now, most of them without their best player. You just knew they would find a winner against Celta.

There's a good chance they will take an early lead in the title race as Barca at San Mames today.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Shatab Anwar said:


> I think we were a bit disoriented, nervous even. Maybe because it was our first home game and the players wanted to put on a show but Celta came out with great intensity which we lacked for the majority of the game. We did much better in the second half but we left loads of space in behind when we were searching for the winner. The defense is my only worry. I think we were a bit unlucky too,hitting the woodwork thrice. But I'm glad the way the team fought for the three points. Zidane has instilled a great fighting spirit in the squad.


We had a poor game even though I agree that we had a bit of bad luck. But we saw this kind of showing against Sevilla and in the last season so Zidane must work to change that, and find a style of play. Sometimes I feel we want to do plenty of things like we want to have the ball and dominate the game but as soon as we score we lose possession of the ball and instead we let them dominate and we rely solely in counter-attack, but as soon as the game advances we do neither of those things. I also think we need another DM and it is just absurd that we only have one LB in the squad. My biggest issue in defense is Ramos. He can put a good game but at any point he can screw us when he loses his mind plus I'm still mad at how he and his brother blackmailed us for a better contract after a disastrous season. 





Seb said:


> Madrid were poor last night, but they've won 14 straight Liga games now, most of them without their best player. You just knew they would find a winner against Celta.
> 
> There's a good chance they will take an early lead in the title race as Barca at San Mames today.


I never thought Barca would be losing points at San Mames, Athletic deserved a bit more but you guys are having a good streak against them recently plus Barca’s squad is rich in play and have plenty of alternatives with Messi and Suarez (although he missed good chances in this game) and Neymar as soon as he comes back. Busquet put a superb game and Umtiti is doing fine. The missing chances both teams had throughout the game was kind of hilarious and unbelievable though. 

I don’t think Barca will drop too many points it’ll be something like last season and I expect Madrid to do the same. Both teams will exchange points at El Clasico and in a couple of games here and there. Atletico is having a slow start and I feel this will be Simeone’s last season and outside of them hardly any other team can compete with Madrid/Barca. Unless Las Palmas pull a Leicester in La liga :side: it is unrealistic but it would be cool to witness such feat.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771652938112524288
:lmao You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

La Liga weekend. Real Madrid should cruise at home although Osasuna have caused us a lot of problems before. And I don't know how the heat situation is in Spain. There were some reports saying that this match day could be postponed but no official confirmation yet. Easy game for Barca too even if they might be without Messi.

And, the GOAT is finally back. Hoping to see a good performance by Real Madrid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I guess Hazard and Costa can forget about living in Madrid now :Vince


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very impressed yet again with Bentaleb today. Thought he was great in the middle of the park for Schalke. It could be one of those rare things that Pochettino got wrong and he goes on to leave the club and perform elsewhere but I guess we'll never know what went on behind the scenes, always had the potential and he was great in Pochettino's first season, bossed Arsenal in the 2-1 home win and Chelsea in the 5-3 home win as well as solid consistent performances throughout which saw him sign a new contract just last season, though his agent did go about it the wrong way, I guess the emergence of Dier as a solid defensive midfielder and Dembele being GOAT he never really had the chance following his injury, something clearly went on behind the scenes, something we'll probably never know of but he's as good as gone now and I wish him all the best.

I look forward to seeing how he progresses with a talented Schalke team.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOUFF :yas

3 points ards


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

4 wins in a row. :dance

HUDDERSFIELD WE'RE COMING FOR YOU


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Alaves :clap


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

LUIS ENRIQUE TEAM SELECTION :LUL
RESTING PLAYERS FOR MASSIVE GAME VS CELTIC :LUL
NEYMAR :LUL
ALEXIS VIDAL :LUL
BARCELONA :LUL


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Fantastic results in La Liga this week. Real Madrid cruised against Osasuna,Ronaldo came back and scored within six minutes. Our players got a rest which is necessary because a lot of matches are coming up.

Alaves pulling a sensational upset over Barca. We have opened up a 3 point lead at the top. Still early in the season but it will boost our confidence.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Villa drop more points from winning position. 

Ashley Westwood still stinking out the joint with his crab passes and poncey tackles and just being generally useless, costing us dearly in the middle of the park.

But no worries because we're gonna get promoted according to some Villa fans. Nope.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Higuain going along quite nicely to begin with.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Villa drop more points from winning position.
> 
> Ashley Westwood still stinking out the joint with his crab passes and poncey tackles and just being generally useless, costing us dearly in the middle of the park.
> 
> But no worries because we're gonna get promoted according to some Villa fans. Nope.


I watched the match. lol it was hilarious. Not for you obviously :lol: but as a neutral it was hilarious man, it should have been about 9-2. Mccormack missing that shot from 0.3 yards. lol, them scoring with their only 2 shots, when they looked like a league 2 team for the rest of the game.

You will still be top 6 lol, your squad is better than most it would be impossible not to click into form eventually, the division is too poor. 

Also you can usually lose like 10-15 games in the champ and still make the play offs.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dell said:


> I watched the match. lol it was hilarious. Not for you obviously :lol: but as a neutral it was hilarious man, it should have been about 9-2. Mccormack missing that shot from 0.3 yards. lol, them scoring with their only 2 shots, when they looked like a league 2 team for the rest of the game.
> 
> You will still be top 6 lol, your squad is better than most it would be impossible not to click into form eventually, the division is too poor.
> 
> Also you can usually lose like 10-15 games in the champ and still make the play offs.


I just can't help but become slightly negative about it since it has been going on for over 5 years now. I still think the results will come but when Newcastle are picking up wins and a team like Huddersfield are bloody top of the league (only at the moment though) it starts to become frustrating when you're falling further & further behind.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

0-4 up away from home :dance

RAFA HAVE MY BABIES


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The Rafalution IS BACK ON BABY


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

0-6. 

Vs a supposed promotion rival. :mj4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

villa bottle another lead :bosque


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776160076306481152
:uhoh


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Villa are the masters of the epic DRAW!

Still, only 7 games down and they have 7 points. Plenty of time, lads. Plenty of time...


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Nah, RDM out already for me. Bring potato head Bruce in now before it's too late.

Why the FUCK is he putting square pegs into round holes when he has 3 strikers who are proven goalscores at this level? Why was Mccormack out on the wing? Why does every single manager we have rate Westwood? Jedinak has played shit in both of his games, Gardner gives the ball away for fun too so the centere of our mdfield is non existent and has been since Delph left.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

lol you guys will turn it around vs us no doubt. That's how football works init, we go in 7 unbeaten and you go in hating everything and end up winning 1-0.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dell said:


> lol you guys will turn it around vs us no doubt. That's how football works init, we go in 7 unbeaten and you go in hating everything and end up winning 1-0.


I'll probably end up going to that game just because the atmosphere will be turned up a notch due to the Villa/Newcastle rivalry which has been brewing over recent years.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> I'll probably end up going to that game just because the atmosphere will be turned up a notch due to the Villa/Newcastle rivalry which has been brewing over recent years.


Weird rivalry tbh. 

We sold out the away allocation so it will be bouncing anyway.

If you lost to Ipswich and us would that be it for RDM? Dr Tony seems the trigger happy type.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dell said:


> Weird rivalry tbh.
> 
> We sold out the away allocation so it will be bouncing anyway.
> 
> If you lost to Ipswich and us would that be it for RDM? Dr Tony seems the trigger happy type.



I imagine that Dr Tony is already sharpening his samurai sword and I don't blame him. This squad is more than capable of promotion yet RDM is making things complicated by playing strikers as wingers and generally just not having any tactial nouse, so he's not really any diferent from the other managers we've had over the past 5 years.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Great week for Wednesday with two wins on the bounce. Made hard work out of Bristol City on Tuesday night, Tammy Abraham absolutely dominated our defence (be amazed if he doesn't play for England in the future, for an 18 year old he seems like he's been playing for years) and we somehow scraped a win at the death.

Adam Reach looks class and Steven Fletcher is getting better and better. Birmingham away on Saturday, win that and we're really back in business, they're a good side though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> The Rafalution IS BACK ON BABY


It's back off :cmj2


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd almost forgotten what being an NUFC fan feels like...there it is.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Not so :hoganinbred atm.

Three straight wins since dropping Naismith (not just from the starting XI, but the entire squad). Can't be a coincidence.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Another draw and no shots on target.

Fuck yeah!!!


:dance


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

OK seriously, how the fuck do we lose at home to Wolves? :fuckthis


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> OK seriously, how the fuck do we lose at home to Wolves? :fuckthis


We sounded complacent, like we just had to turn up and the 3 points would be ours, same as the other losses to be honest. Nobody played well, Mbemba had a shocker then scored an OG. Rafa had them locked in for an hour after the game I heard. 

Dunno, it's pretty concerning, IMO we should not be losing to anybody at home all season, we've already lost 2. I have a bad feeling we'll finish 3rd and teams like Brighton will be more consistent overall.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dell said:


> We sounded complacent, like we just had to turn up and the 3 points would be ours, same as the other losses to be honest. Nobody played well, Mbemba had a shocker then scored an OG. Rafa had them locked in for an hour after the game I heard.
> 
> Dunno, it's pretty concerning, IMO we should not be losing to anybody at home all season, we've already lost 2. I have a bad feeling we'll finish 3rd and teams like Brighton will be more consistent overall.


To be honest, I expected us to pick up a convincing home win especially when you consider the final scores of both teams on Tuesday night when we won 6-0 at Queens Park Rangers and Wolves lost 4-0 at home to Barnsley who also suffered a home defeat this afternoon. 

I really hope Rafa gave them the riot act because it's unacceptable really. I was hoping (as maybe others were) that we could've went through the campaign unbeaten at home, like we did the last time the club were in the Championship.

Hope we can get a little revenge by knocking Wolves out of the EFL Cup although I would've rather had three points in the league. We are away to Aston Villa next week which I wouldn't be surprised if we lost, always seem to struggle at Villa Park lately.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> To be honest, I expected us to pick up a convincing home win especially when you consider the final scores of both teams on Tuesday night when we won 6-0 at Queens Park Rangers and Wolves lost 4-0 at home to Barnsley who also suffered a home defeat this afternoon.
> 
> I really hope Rafa gave them the riot act because it's unacceptable really. I was hoping (as maybe others were) that we could've went through the campaign unbeaten at home, like we did the last time the club were in the Championship.
> 
> Hope we can get a little revenge by knocking Wolves out of the EFL Cup although I would've rather had three points in the league. We are away to Aston Villa next week which I wouldn't be surprised if we lost, always seem to struggle at Villa Park lately.


I'd gladly take getting knocked out the cup if it meant beating Villa next week. I'll take the draw though, Villa seem good at those. 

I'm just pissed at how bi-polar this team is. We absolutely battered QPR for 90 minutes on Tues and suddenly we can't string an attack together and look shit scared in posession. Wolves played well but fuck me, come on now. Rafa loves to rotate I dunno if it's for the best considering how inconsistant some of these plonkers are, maybe we should just keep a constant best 11 most weeks. :shrug


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cardiff City bottom of the Championship. It's going to be a long season for me.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sad state of affairs when Gary Rowett's team of nobodies are moving further and further away from us. I said we'll finish mid-table and I stick by that, can't see a push for promotion with RDM being another one of those lifeless foreign managers who sort of just shrug when their teams are losing. I'd happily take* Big Mick Mccarthy,* the big bloody dreamboat.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Prediction for next week?

0-0?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW that was unexpected. Inter beat Juve 2-1 in Derby D'Italia. Fucking awesome, we played much better, we absolutely deserved this win. Maybe now this season will pick up.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I didn't watch the full match, only the second goal.

Did Gabriel Barbosa play for Inter?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Dell said:


> Prediction for next week?
> 
> 0-0?



1-2 

:vincecry


Ciaran Clark to score the winner just for the :keys


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I didn't watch the full match, only the second goal.
> 
> Did Gabriel Barbosa play for Inter?


No, he didn't. Icardi had a tremendous game. So did Candreva and Perisic and some other guys. Really surprised how well the team played and how bad Juve was.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joey Barton has been suspended for three weeks by Rangers for having a training ground altercation. That man can't seem to escape drama :mj4


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Punkhead said:


> No, he didn't. Icardi had a tremendous game. So did Candreva and Perisic and some other guys. Really surprised how well the team played and how bad Juve was.


Was he on the bench?

He's one of the highest rated young strikers on FM. My knowledge of his abilities end there, which was why I was curious.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Joey Barton has been suspended for three weeks by Rangers for having a training ground altercation. That man can't seem to escape drama :mj4


he's also getting done for betting offences


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778141824930185217


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FFS :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Was he on the bench?
> 
> He's one of the highest rated young strikers on FM. My knowledge of his abilities end there, which was why I was curious.


He was at San Siro, but watching the game as a spectator, because he wasn't eligible to play due to some FFP regulations. He'll be available for the next game. Can't wait to see him play for inter.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Remember when Barton said he was "probably too intelligent to be a footballer"? Ironically seems his foolishness is continuing to prevent him from playing the game.

:bosque


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dell said:


> Prediction for next week?
> 
> 0-0?


1-0 Aston Villa. Ciaran Clark to score an own goal for banter purposes. :fuckthis


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's great to see Favre doing great so far at Nice - his Gladbach team was one of the most fun to watch and he's looking to get the best out of Balotelli too who has also scored again for them this evening against Monaco. Top of Ligue 1 too.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Having second thoughts about going down the Villa this weekend. Can't bear having the toon beat us ffs.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Good bounce back from the loss against Inter


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Having second thoughts about going down the Villa this weekend. Can't bear having the toon beat us ffs.


Hot avatar. 

Can't see us winning lol, honestly, this seems like a game both think are gonna lose. 


We got an epic draw in the cup, home to Preston. Especailly considering a lot of big teams will be going out (WH vs Chelsea, Liverpool vs Spurs, Man Utd vs Man City etc) Rafa has got this.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Great win for Wednesday, again scraping three points despite playing poorly. We missed Sam Hutchinson last week, what a player, and great to see Kieran Lee score twice.

Just need to be more consistent and stop giving teams a goal start.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

So far so good at Villa Park, 1-0 up at half time due to an Elphick own goal.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

1-1 FT.

Absolutely shocking result. This is what happens when you keep missing sitters all game. End up hanging on for dear life in the final 20. Diame and Gayle sort yourselves out man.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I don't know how to feel now at the conclusion of the game. We were in control and led due to an own goal but we couldn't get a much needed second but then Villa had a goal disallowed, cracked the post, equalised and then we were holding on at the very end. Suppose I should be glad we got a point in the end but I'm not.

Huge game at home to Norwich coming on Wednesday, we *MUST* start taking our chances.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Our finishing is piss poor, no excuses honestly. Just blowing chance after chance first half, immensely frustrating.. 

Richie is the only player I'd be confident the ball dropping to.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Play like we did in the final 30 minutes in future games and we'll be laughing. Though it just ain't going to happen, is it. Jedinak gives the ball away far too often but still offers more than Westwood and coincidentally as soon as he's taken off we get the ball up the pitch much quicker. 

After that abysmal start (and that's a slight understatement) I'm happy with a draw but I'm still worried about RDM. Fancy taking off a winger and throwing on a target man and then pushing Kodjia out wide FFS. Will not moan too much about this one though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:dancingpenguin CHICHARITO :dancingpenguin


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:dancingpenguin KIMMICH :dancingpenguin


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Goku said:


> :dancingpenguin KIMMICH :dancingpenguin


2 goals so early in the season :lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kimino said:


> 2 goals so early in the season :lol


4 if you count all comps.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Goku said:


> 4 if you count all comps.


Careful! Madrid may poach Kimmich, with current Benzema form :lmao, great season for Kimmich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cardiff City coming from behind and beating Rotherham away. YES!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Norwich gonna win the league :hoganinbred

Brighton gonna finish second :hughton

:hogannew


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The referee has cost Rangers a point, was *never* a free kick in a million years. Hate Aberdeen with a fucking passion.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

We've had a fairly tricky start to be fair, played most teams at around the top 6 (Brighton, Reading, Huddersfield, Wolves) played Villa and Derby away, our fixtures get a lot easier after the Norwich game. I think we can make top 2 but it's not going to be the walk over some people thought it would be.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Have you guys seen this btw 






obvious match fixing is obvious lol


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

Dell said:


> Have you guys seen this btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dell said:


> Have you guys seen this btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nah it's not match fixing, the opposition goalkeeper clearly tripped over his own feet. :nikkilol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Derby have suspended nigel pearson:bosque


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nigel Pearson suspended by Derby. The ostriches are coming home to roost:

http://m.derbytelegraph.co.uk/derby...on-suspended/story-29755666-detail/story.html

I wonder if he strangled Mel Morris in yesterday's meeting :bosque

Edit: ninja'd by cliffy. I'm a posting FRAUD :hoganinbred


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Villa :lmao

ANOTHER DRAW!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Di Matteo, can you please fuck off already. FUCK SAKE.


Get either Big Sam, Bruce or Rowett. Now. Or bring in Arry for the craic, he can bring in Nico Kraincar in January.


EDIT: don't rate Bruce much but he'd do for a promotion push. Also LOL at any Villa fans thinking we've got a chance of going anywhere with this chancer as manager. He's worse than Timmy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We're down to ninth after tonight's games but can move up to third iirc if we can beat Norwich at home.

But :lol at Villa - seven draws from their opening ten Champ games.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Fucking Norwich bottlers wtf


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre :hoganinbred











































:robben2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Fucking Norwich bottlers wtf


Wow

Last seen it on 93 mins and it was 3-2 Norwich. Crazy ending to the game


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Get the fuck in. 

Fuck off Norwich


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781232163219968000


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

#Pray4andre


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That's twice now that Neil has made massive tactical fuck ups away to Newcastle. Last time it was taking off Tettey and letting them plow through our midfield with ease. This time taking off our most dangerous player in Jacob Murphy for a third CB and inviting Newcastle to attack without the fear of having to mark one of the most in form players in the league. Tactically naive. 

I could have dealt with 3-3, but losing after being 3-1 up with 20 minutes to go is a joke.

Just lucky we have a great squad for this league that will keep us in the hunt, despite such stupidity.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

FFS @Dell. :lmao

What a dramatic ending that not only makes you love football as a neutral but hate it at the same time when your club is involved. I thought for certain it was going to be another shit home result for Newcastle but what an unbelievable ending - nice to see Dwight Gayle bag a treble.

But please, can we be more better fucking defensively at the weekend.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> FFS @Dell. :lmao
> 
> What a dramatic ending that not only makes you love football as a neutral but hate it at the same time when your club is involved. I thought for certain it was going to be another shit home result for Newcastle but what an unbelievable ending - nice to see Dwight Gayle bag a treble.
> 
> But please, can we be more better fucking defensively at the weekend.


Please buy a striker in January also. I know we won 4-3 and it sounds daft but fuck me, we've missed about 12 sitters between tonight Wolves and Villa. Making life so hard for ourselves.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dell said:


> Please buy a striker in January also. I know we won 4-3 and it sounds daft but fuck me, we've missed about 12 sitters between tonight Wolves and Villa. Making life so hard for ourselves.


Or start Mitrovic and Gayle together and see how they get on.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> Or start Mitrovic and Gayle together and see how they get on.












Rafa :lol

I thought this was photoshopped at first glance lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781242690465824768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781244539965243392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781245337977626629

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781239328919973888


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Just hoping Pardew is one of the names that comes out next.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dell said:


> Just hoping Pardew is one of the names that comes out next.


I'd love McClaren to be one of the names too. He shouldn't be allowed to manage another team.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Bloody Newcastle fans getting it easy in this league :Out



Me and my mates reckon either Bruce, Pulis, Arry Redknapp or Pardew are on that list of bent managers. We'll see.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Was 'watching'/listening to the game via radio and shit periscope streams at a friends', pass out drunk at half-time while we're 1-0 up like









Wake up around 3am, check my phone and see we won 4-3 like ards :wtf2

Listen to the commentary/watch the highlights to see how it all played out like :trips8 

REALLY important win for us. Lose that and we're 7 points behind Norwich already :townswoah


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We travel to bottom of the table Rotherham tomorrow and yes, knowing Newcastle, they'll pissing lose.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Made hard work of that, Rotherham were bumming us, I'll take a scrappy 1-0 win. 

Bastard Huddersfield keep winning too.


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

Dell said:


> Made hard work of that, Rotherham were bumming us, I'll take a scrappy 1-0 win.
> 
> Bastard Huddersfield keep winning too.


The championship is text book. One team sets off at a pace nobody can catch, then Christmas hits and they flake off. Huddersfield will be the team who do that this year.

I'll take 1-0 scrappy away wins all year long, it's out home form we need to address. We really got ourselves off the hook with a 4-3 late win. It's kinda of over shadowed the fact we conceded 3 at home.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The last ten minutes of that game were unnecessarily stressful. Defending ridiculously deep. First half by comparison was a total breeze.

Wes and Klose a class above. Made a complete difference having both in the team after not appearing vs Newcastle. Defence was actually reasonably organised today, whereas midweek we kept being caught out by that simple long ball from Shelvey. Thank Klose's positioning and reading of the game for that. We all know Wes is great on the ball but his pressing game was also immense today, he won the ball so many times. Outstanding cross for Jerome's goal too.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Villa are fucking woeful


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Dortmund wasted a big chance today, with Bayern dropping 2 points, still great game for Leverkusen the high press and even stopping Dortmund fast attacks even with fouls worked, almost no chance for Dortmund until the end, Aubameyang wasted too much chances.

Chicharito 5 goals in 3 matches, great that he is gaining momentum, because when he is on fire he keeps scoring and scoring.

Also, Rode is awful. Dont get why Tuchel leave him and sub Castro who was having a great game


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Surely won't be long now before Tony calls in the Triads on RDM :fellabot


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

To think Villa spent nearly £30M on McCormack (an aging luxury that needs a team built around him and a FRAUD in terms of helping teams mount promotion challenges) and Kodjia (one good season), only to be hovering above the relegation zone with just 10 goals scored in 11 games.

:bosque


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*My brother's a Villa fan so naturally his pain brings me great joy but it hasn't been funny ripping on Villa for a good while now and the fact that it's carried over into the Championship is just depressing now. Spending £50+m to get yourself in another relegation scrap only this time in the league below is outstanding in the worst way possible. On the one hand it's a lot of new players coming into a team all at once but then on the other the only team they've beaten are the worst team in the league and it's a league they should be at the very worst in the top 6 of. But then that said they spent so much money to get such little talent you then start to lose that sympathy you might have built up. *


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Meh it's still early days. The games of Villa I watched like Forest, Derby, Brenford they were vastly superior and should have won, near misses, hitting the post 2,3 times. They will come good to at least get Top 6 in the end. There is still 100+ points to play for. Talk of relegation is premature but amusing while it lasts. 

The bad for Villa is they've already got to make up 5 wins to get up with the top 2, can't see that happening unless they go on a absurd run at some point like 8 wins from 10.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It's got nothing to do with the new signings not stepping up, RDM hasn't got a fucking clue. At one point in today's game we had Grealish and Ayew dropping so deep and Kodjia isolated all by himself about 20 yards further up the pitch, it's embarrasing and the fact that Westwood gets picked over Tshibola is a joke in itself. Spending all of that money on top Championship strikers is pointless if you aren't going to set the team up to supply them accordingly. I've seen some bad managers down the Villa these past 6 years (Lambert takes the cake for most boring, Garde for biggest fraud) but RDM blows them all out of the water with his tactics. 


I'd take Tony Pulis football any day over this.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Forgot to say @Goku whats up with Kimmich if Lewa doesnt start scoring Kimmich is going to outscore him :lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kimino said:


> Forgot to say @Goku whats up with Kimmich if Lewa doesnt start scoring Kimmich is going to outscore him :lol


Carlo is primarily deploying a 4-3-2-1 christmas tree formation, with wingers inside acting as attacking mids and a lone striker. Lewy is often isolated and teams have figured out that marking Lewy out of the game, often with 2 or 3 players leave bayern toothless because the other players are always too far from goal. This is why we've been seeing a lot of long-shots and crosses.

Kimmich has taken full advantage of all the attention Lewy commands with his ghosting runs into the box. Incredibly impressed his by tactical understanding and versatility. He was a DM by trade, Pep mostly played him as a CB, plays for RB for the German NT and is now a box to box player for Bayern. Superb.

Re- Rode, he's really not a bad player, but teams like Bayern and Dortmund have no need for a player of his profile. For a team like Leverkusen that doesn't always have the bulk of possession, he will see utility. Tuchel is running into the same problem as Pep, bought Rode but doesn't know what to do with him.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> We travel to bottom of the table Rotherham tomorrow and yes, knowing Newcastle, they'll pissing lose.


Or not. Christian Atsu's goal just before the break gave us a 1-0 win. Judging by the stats though, we were the better side but annoyingly couldn't kill the game off. Remain third though as both Huddersfield and Norwich won.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

:jetbad Madrid

You just cannot draw with Eibar on your own home if you really want to win the league more with Atletico and Barca rarely dropping points


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fair play to Eibar though, they've started the season quite well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Four draws on the bounce now for Madrid in all competitions. Desperately missed Modric today.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Luis Enrique is a complete joke if I've ever fucking seen one. :LUL


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Real Madrid not only need Modric but Casemiro but most importantly an idea of play.

Zidane is just proving what I said about him months ago in the old thread. An average manager who had an average run in Real Madrid Castilla. He remains stubborn even when (I suppose) knows he is in the wrong. He insist in his 4-3-3 and doesn’t move from there even when he’s being surpassed tactically by his counterparts in the pitch. He also needs to stop trying with the BBC, two of them are in a terrible form (there’s no other player I want more to fuck off like Benzema) and only 3 midfielders and none of them being a DM. Putting Asensio in a position he has never played before expecting a good performance, lel. No other LB or DM in our squad is just a joke. 

This season look exactly like last season under Benitez. Same results.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Di matteo sacked by villa


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

LEL

Maybe they give good 'ol Stevie Bruce a go now.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Di Matteo's sacking is (more than likely) to the surprise of no one.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Villa fans thinking rowett would go there :bosque

edit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782860772477140992
:lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Virgin Trains burying Aston Villa. :nikkilol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Was at work and got a text off a mate saying he's gone, was like









Get Big Mick Mccarthy in and lets bring prehistoric football back to Villa Park. It'll probs be Bruce which I'm happy with. Not the best manager but at least he actually knows how to actually set a team up rather than play 4 strikers. Also lol at Sherwood saying he'd come back, no thanks. Bring Arry with you and you can come.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Bruce it will probably be. 

Tough on RDM tbh, if a few of those late goals didn't go in they'd be mid table, small margins.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Can't say I'm entirely surprised di Matteo struggled at Villa after his time at Schalke. That, and it seems like there's a lot of work that needs doing there whoever was in charge, and their chairman doesn't seem like the patient type. Bruce will probably be their pick but being ex-Birmingham he needs to get a good start there or the fans will turn quickly. Wouldn't be surprised if they had a go at tempting Wagner from Huddersfield who seems like flavour of the month though.

Think this'll be the start of the managerial movements in the Championship now coming off the back of Pearson's suspension at Derby, I reckon they'll go for Gary Rowett if they don't keep Powell in charge. 

Trollope and Coyle at Cardiff and Blackburn would be favourites to go next I'd guess, there will be a good number that don't finish the season. Reckon Carvalhal will get the boot if we're not looking good by the January window, I like him but this owner is extremely demanding and expectations are a hell of a lot higher this season.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Cardiff manager sacked too.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783292856299614208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783309233894940672
announce liquidation :bosque


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Neil warnock the new cardiff manager


Clubs really aren't keen on giggs are they ?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Yea whoever is employed to tweet for Villa off that account needs to do one. The overuse of emojis on match day makes him look like a 14 year old girl.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Neil warnock the new cardiff manager
> 
> 
> Clubs really aren't keen on giggs are they ?


Strange how Giggs hasn't got anything at the moment, you'd think he'd have a few glowing references.

Warnock's a good appointment for Cardiff who should never have got rid of Russell Slade, who actually did a decent job there last season. Warnock did a great job with Rotherham last year and should have Cardiff moving up the table. I'd have had him at Wednesday when we sacked Dave Jones a few years back, he was all set for coming but some of the supporters were massively against it with his United connections.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784496362612293632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784499275241758720
Forest owner melting on twitter


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pearson has left derby lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786221653722214401


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Derby were obviously desperate.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

next they'll be saying that promotion isn't their aim again......


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Talking of managers and Championship clubs.

Steve Bruce has finally been announced as Aston Villa manager.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Potato heads claret & blue army!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

#JusticeForChed


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Harry Kane vs Mauro Icardi.

Who do you guys think is superior?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Comfortable win against decent opposition, ez

Starting to see the benefits of Rafa's rotations.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Great win for Cardiff City last night against Bristol City. On wards and upwards from here.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Brentford are no mugs so it's a good result this afternoon at St. James', Dwight Gayle scoring twice.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Villa quite lucky to escape with a point there, Wolves missing constant decent chances.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Shelvey's been class so far this season, difference in quality in this league has really shown. Gets so much more time and space on the ball. Hopefully he stays fit and in form.

Wish Norwich would stop winning :side:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Wish Norwich would stop winning :side:


It would be nice if Huddersfield slipped up at home tomorrow.

But yeah, fuck off Norwich and go on a winless run already. :fuckthis


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

I guess there are no Wigan fans knocking about here? :mj2
I got stupidly optimistic before this season. Caught up in the Will Grigg's on fire HYPE. Hope we don't get relegated again.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

That's the last time I go down the Villa to watch a game of football for a while now. Sick of wasting my time on shit like that.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> It would be nice if Huddersfield slipped up at home tomorrow.


And so they did, losing 1-0 against Sheffield Wednesday. :yay

But we also need to concentrate on ourselves as well and trying to get three points at Oakwell against Barnsley on Tuesday night - the sides drew 2-2 at Oakwell the last time we met in the Championship - Kevin Nolan and Marlon Harewood our scorers.

Norwich have a tough trip to Fulham on the same night and Huddersfield head to Preston on the Wednesday so top spot could be ours if we win and Norwich lose on Tues and Huddersfield on Wed. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Icardi is a fucking clown

Edit: ultras showing up at his house is uncalled for tho


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Great win at Huddersfield, thoroughly deserved as well. Hopefully this signals the start of a good run.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah cheers @emm_bee somebody had to stop Huddersfield's ridiculous form.

Love the championship fixtures, they just keep on coming. we're taking 6,000 down to Barnsley tonight, absolute scenes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A brace from Dwight Gayle has seen win 2-0 away to Barnsley and move top. :yay


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> A brace from Dwight Gayle has seen win 2-0 away to Barnsley and move top. :yay


Gayle is on another level in this division. 11 goals in mid october man. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788479971408875520
Top for the first time :thumbsup, hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

we're gonna win the fuckin league


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Newcastle coming straight back up

:mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

-JMB- said:


> we're gonna win the fuckin league


:nah

You can take the runners-up spot though behind Newcastle.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> :nah
> 
> You can take the runners-up spot though behind Newcastle.


I'll settle for doing it via the playoffs and a nice trip to Wembley. Can't see anyone other than Newcastle finishing top, Gayle is doing much better than what I predicted. Though this is a league where someone like Cameron Jerome looks a world beater.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Huddersfield getting spanked tonight, that is probably that as far as their title push goes, more short lived than I anticipated. :lol:

Just shows you what a win can do for Villa you're only 6 points off the play off positions, that after effectively being in horrendous form for 1/4th of the season. Hopefully you do go on a run of results because it means you'll be taking points off those around us while you do so. 

We're doing good, winning even we're not playing well, 5 away wins already is pretty great stuff. As a Newcastle fan I'm never ever confident it won't go tits up though. As for Gayle he has been in great form, 11 goals already, Mitrovic can't even get a look in. He hasn't even been that clinical he's missed as many as he's scored. Dunno how far he is from an England call up but he should be especially when that shit house of a team can't score against part time farmers in qualifiers.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Brucey has put Gabby on another fitness regime. Absolute joke of a footballer, just a very toxic and poisonous man. You Newcastle lot can have him if you want, he's good mates with Dwight Gayle from what I remember.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

-JMB- said:


> Brucey has put Gabby on another fitness regime. Absolute joke of a footballer, just a very toxic and poisonous man. You Newcastle lot can have him if you want, he's good mates with Dwight Gayle from what I remember.


Is his contract up at the end of the year or is he there for longer? Incredible to think he's still being paid probably a good amount by Villa for just doing nothing. If I were a fan I'd be fuming.

Every club has those drains, without the emergency loan window it's hard for a lot of the surplus squad players to get games, for those clubs unfortunate enough to have a reserve team in the Checkatrade trophy (what a shitfest that tournament is) either those games or the Under-23 games are their best bets, no substitute for genuine competitive action though. The abolition of the emergency loan window is bad for both club and player, as the club will want them off their wage bill/to give young players experience and the player (for the most part, you'd hope) would want to get a bit of first-team football elsewhere.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> Is his contract up at the end of the year or is he there for longer? Incredible to think he's still being paid probably a good amount by Villa for just doing nothing. If I were a fan I'd be fuming.
> 
> Every club has those drains, without the emergency loan window it's hard for a lot of the surplus squad players to get games, for those clubs unfortunate enough to have a reserve team in the Checkatrade trophy (what a shitfest that tournament is) either those games or the Under-23 games are their best bets, no substitute for genuine competitive action though. The abolition of the emergency loan window is bad for both club and player, as the club will want them off their wage bill/to give young players experience and the player (for the most part, you'd hope) would want to get a bit of first-team football elsewhere.


His contract isn't up until the summer of 2018 from what I remember, 60k a week is being pissed up the wall on that waster. Dr Tony tried shipping him off to Reading on loan, they wanted him for god knows what reason but he declined and stayed here doing nowt. What winds me up is when fans of other clubs call him "loyal" for being at the club for so long when in reality he's only been here for so long because he's a fat lazy bastard who acts like he owns the club.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

lol it seems like Gabby has overstayed his welcome for like a good 6 years, how has he kept himself in contracts for so long?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

-JMB- said:


> Brucey has put Gabby on another fitness regime. Absolute joke of a footballer, just a very toxic and poisonous man. You Newcastle lot can have him if you want, he's good mates with Dwight Gayle from what I remember.


You're quite alright pal, we've had many wasters over the years and we don't want another. :no: It's hard to believe he's 30 and it just seems, bar perhaps the first few years, he's just pissed his career down the drain and for someone who is supposed to be a striker, his goalscoring record isn't the greatest.

Him and Nile Ranger up front for some good club could be a laugh. :lol

Let's move on to this afternoon's football and we welcome Ipswich to St. James' Park looking to maintain our spot at the top of the Championship but of course it won't be easy as last time out Ipswich scored their first home goal for like 8 years lol) so they'll have confidence but we're at home and got to expect a win. Norwich are also at home against Preston so we've to assume they'll win that one.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If we beat Fulham today then there's no reason why we shouldn't be beating Blues next sunday. Already looking forward to that one.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Another big win for us, our GD already looking ridiculous. 

Norwich losing (Y)

Brighton winning (N)

Sunderland losing in the 95th min (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Newcastle beating Ipswich 3-0 to remain top. :yay Ayoze Perez bagging a brace.

Norwich losing at home to Preston. :yay


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

useless Fulham, just give them the game why don't you


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Potato head's claret & blue army!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just seen the goals from our 3-0 victory over Ipswich and those two quick fire goals in the second half ultimately killed the contest off because at 1-0 Ipswich had two good chances, including hitting the crossbar (just going by the 3+ minute highlight on the Sky Sports website) but it was nice to pick up a win at home and it was made better with the scoreline coming out of Carrow Road.

But we simply cannot be compliceant, we head to Preston next Saturday and that's going to be tough following not just the win this afternoon but they've also beat Aston Villa at Deepdale.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> Just seen the goals from our 3-0 victory over Ipswich and those two quick fire goals in the second half ultimately killed the contest off because at 1-0 Ipswich had two good chances, including hitting the crossbar (just going by the 3+ minute highlight on the Sky Sports website) but it was nice to pick up a win at home and it was made better with the scoreline coming out of Carrow Road.
> 
> But we simply cannot be compliceant, we head to Preston next Saturday and that's going to be tough following not just the win this afternoon *but they've also beat Aston Villa at Deepdale*.


That was when we were shit :cudi


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cardiff beating Forest. Great result, how things are turning around with a new manager.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Warnock will sort Cardiff out, might be tough to make the play offs this season though. 

Forest are in turmoil on and off the pitch it seems, could be in a relegation battle themselves.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Rangers vs. Celtic is about to kick off in the League Cup semi final (live on BT Sport 1 for those who might care) and even though Celtic duffed them in the Premiership recently, it's hard *not* to get pumped for not just a cup semi final but also an Old Firm derby. Would take a 1-0 Rangers win now but just can't see it as Rangers have always been suspect at the back.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sadly Celtic won the game 1-0 late on through a Dembele goal. :vincecry


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Cracking game that Old Firm derby was and it's the only Scottish fixture I'll go out of my way to watch every season. You know the standard of football is pretty dire when Scott Sinclair actually looks a top player in that league. Dembele won't be there for long, quality player.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Zidane you are a terrible manager, and your lack of self-criticism is quite humorous too. :lmao

A feeling of immediate disaster hangs in the air.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought Zenga would have lasted longer at Wolves tbh, but with only 4 wins so far, and heavy investment, he's paid the price of expectation. 

Getting platers from all over the globe and expecting them to bed in quickly to the rigors of the Championship was never going to be easy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonder if sunderland will sack moyes quicker if they think allardyce might be taking over his boyhood club


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

We're gonna win the league AND the league cup :lenny5


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Judging by the stats we completely dominated Preston tonight in the League Cup as we won 6-0 in the end against the ten men - Mitrovic and Diame both hit braces while Richie and Perez also found the net and we've the same opposition on Saturday in the Championship but with that game being at Deepdale, we'd be foolish to expect another six goals.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

6-0, six wins in a row. I love everything. :clap

Hope for Leeds, Hull, Sunderland/Southampton at home in the Quarter Final I suppose are the better scenarios although on a cold night under the floodlights we could take any of em. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791018185634054144
Mitro loves it


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know nobody cares about MLS, but excited for Toronto FC's first ever home playoff game tomorrow. Giovinco to shine and TFC to pick up their first ever playoff victory.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So for the City game tonight, there's still no Mkhitaryan fpalm


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Even Flow said:


> So for the City game tonight, there's still no Mkhitaryan fpalm


Rumors that Mou might even offload MKH in the January transfer window :lmao

EDIT: Oh oh, Kun comin' on for City


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I see trouble kicked off at London Stadium near the end of the West Ham/Chelsea game with plastic bottles and seats being thrown.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> I see trouble kicked off at London Stadium near the end of the West Ham/Chelsea game with plastic bottles and seats being thrown.


Are you surprised when it comes to either of these clubs?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

West Ham are a joke of a club, that's why. I'd talk shit about both sets of supporters kicking off but it's only going to happen in the Midlands derby on sunday.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Are you surprised when it comes to either of these clubs?


Nope, I wish I was but I'm not.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Away to Hull in the quarter finals, meh, could've been much worse.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Hull in the quater final :mark: 

I BO LIEVE


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> I know nobody cares about MLS


i do

NYRB are my adopted MLS team

hoping they go all the way

Bradley Wright-Phillips :lenny


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> I know nobody cares about MLS, but excited for Toronto FC's first ever home playoff game tomorrow. Giovinco to shine and TFC to pick up their first ever playoff victory.


Toronto FC are the boys man, can't tell you how many times I've put money on Over 2,5 goals on their games and they always deliver.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

step 1 accomplished. Altidore was a beast today. Bring on New York!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dell said:


> Hull in the quater final :mark:
> 
> I BO LIEVE


We've won our last two competitive fixtures at Hull so I'm hoping it'll be three but our record in the League Cup quarter finals don't need make pretty reading as we've only scored one goal, an own goal, in 1975 according to nufc.com. :lol That will hopefully end though.

And according to the same website, we beat Hull 2-0 in the League Cup but in October 1997 when Des Hamilton and Ian f**king Rush scored our goals.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Away at Derby for the lads, always my favourite away day even if we haven't won there in forever.

Be nice to break the hoodoo today.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It was always going to be a tough fixture and I'm sure no one expected another 6-0 victory but I'm pleased we managed to escape with maximum points. From the stats I seen we looked far from comfortable and even more so when PNE pulled a goal back and then apparently cracked the post in like the ninth minute of stoppage time.

Wasn't a great afternoon for either Huddersfield or Norwich who both received 5-0 drubbing's on the road.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Managed to find a stream for today's game, wish I hadn't bothered now. 

That was possibly one of the top five worst Norwich performances I've seen in my 25 or so years as a supporter. Only the Fulham 6-0 when a win would have guaranteed survival in 2005 (we were relegated) and the 1-7 home loss to Colchester in league one were clearly more gutless. 

To have that much quality in midfield, yet still be utterly clueless in how to break down a parked bus in the first half was a huge tactical fuck up, due to a lack of width/pace and a tendency to keep giving the ball to Wes when he was being double marked. We gifted Brighton their first goal from McGovern having the touch of Ched Evans Adam Johnson, but then kept gifting Brighton goals in the second half with more individual howlers and a lack of any defensive organisation (world's worst offside trap) while recklessly chasing the game. Brighton probably won't have an easier game this season. They didn't even play that well in possession, but rather defended with real grit and displayed ruthlessness when taking their chances.

Alex Neil had a fantastic 2015 but 2016 has been fairly awful. Iirc we've got the third worst defensive record in the league, can't keep a clean sheet and keep throwing away games that we are leading. That's partly a lack of organisation, as well as still having a chancer like Russell Martin frauding his way through a career at centre back (so he can play for Scotland, what a worthy cause to sacrifice a team with actual potential for, lmao) when he's just a bang average championship right back. All of that can only be down to Neil considering how shapeless the defence is and the fact that he has Martin as CB and captain when he should be on the bench as back up right back at best. He has had a huge budget for this level so there can be no excuses. 

Definitely time to think about changing manager while we're still in with a shout of automatic promotion. Newcastle will take one place so we need a great manager for this level to give us a real chance of taking the other.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Not bad, 8 goals this week when our top striker is out. Won despite the referee doing his absolute best to give Preston the win, ignoring clear fouls and somehow giving them 10 minutes of stoppage time. Yedlin gets hit in the head with a coin? Free kick Preston. We didn't play well, looked complacent, but got the 3 points. Cardiff at home next and then a tricky away trip to Leeds. 

Results went well for us today for the most part, 6 points clear of 3rd is the important thing.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Toronto FC playoff game > Hell in a Cell tomorrow night.

MLS has to be loving this TFC/NYC FC series. The DP's are some of the biggest names in MLS. Giovinco, Altidore, and Bradley against Villa, Lampard, and Pirlo. My body is ready.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Bricking it. Cmon lads, lets fucking hammer 'em.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> Toronto FC playoff game > Hell in a Cell tomorrow night..


Wouldn't have minded watching the Toronto/NYC game but it kicks off at 11pm UK time and I need to sleep for work in the morning which sucks - unless I've other things planned, I might watch the LA Galaxy/Colorado game though.

Don't actually mind MLS, football's football at the end of the day.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Las Palmas vs Celta game is pretty incredible. Celta went 3-0 up, Las Palmas have just made it 3-3. There's been a red, a questionable pen and some atrocious defending. Las Palmas playing some Ruud Gullit (sexy) football.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

LAS PALMAS :mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, Inter just sacked de Boer. He's had enough time by now to do something and a win against Juve is the only thing he has done. Terrible start of the season for Inter, being in the bottom half of the table right now, hope we can find a manager that will stick around for longer and make something good of this team, which is best we had since Mourinho.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

had to put MW Remastered to one side to go down Villa Park, and it was fucking worth it all right! Kodjiaaaaa


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We're six points clear at the top of the table after beating Cardiff but it sounds like we made hard work of beating our stubborn Welsh opponents, Christian Atsu and Yoan Gouffran our scorers. It's nice to be sitting top of the Championship table heading into the International break.

Norwich suffered a 3-2 defeat at home to Leeds, but on a positive side in that game, Kyle Lafferty scored.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

27 goals conceded with just 2 clean sheets in 16 league games. Alex Neil has had a £40M net spend over 3 transfer windows to sort this shit out, but we're still starting Russell Martin at centre back (not just his fault but it sums up the situation). It's okay though we've got half a dozen central attacking midfielders in the squad. Pathetic.

Delia backed Alex Neil during the week and said she wasn't listening to ANY offers for the club. Going to be a long season unless something drastically changes at this club  

Lambert officially signing for Wolves is an extra kick in the nuts on top of all of that.

Newcastle are going to absolutely destroy the championship :fellabot


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do hope Lambert can get Wolves really going again tbh, be nice to see them competing and possibly gaining promotion in the near future.

Guess it depends on if the transfer structure there changes and if not, if he can get what he's got currently, working.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good result for Lazio, here's hoping Leipzig get it done tomorrow aswell.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

my body is ready for the TFC game tomorrow. Biggest game in club history.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Lambert got the Wolves job? Didn't even know. Vile man the bloke is, no idea why the media love him so much when he's one of the blandest personalities you'll find. Wolves will be in for a long season if Lamberk insists on them playing the boring, shite possesion stuff he did with us in his final season.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Neymar is shit; said it before and I'll say it again Dybala pisses all over him


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

-JMB- said:


> Lambert got the Wolves job? Didn't even know. Vile man the bloke is, no idea why the media love him so much when he's one of the blandest personalities you'll find. Wolves will be in for a long season if Lamberk insists on them playing the boring, shite possesion stuff he did with us in his final season.


I'll be amazed if Wolves get into the playoffs come the end of the season. If they don't, will the owners fire Lambert?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Toronto FC 3-0 inside 30 minutes. NYC FC needs 6 in the second half. I'm feeling pretty confident!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

viera :lmao

NYCFC are absolute trash


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Stevie G can't even win an MLS title. :mj


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Neymar is shit; said it before and I'll say it again Dybala pisses all over him


still doing this awful gimmick, eh?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

TFC highlights led off Sportscenter?!?!?!?! 

Hell has frozen over.

What an amazing performance from both TFC and the Impact. All Canadian Eastern Conference finals, and a Canadian team is guaranteed to be in MLS Cup for the first time ever.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> I'll be amazed if Wolves get into the playoffs come the end of the season. If they don't, will the owners fire Lambert?


Not unless they finish in the bottom half I presume. Though the chinese can be known to be a little trigger happy if things aren't quite working out.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Not the best performance vs Cardiff but a win is a win, 8 wins in a row now although I see it coming to an end vs Leeds, i'll take a draw down there.

8 points clear of 3rd that is all I focus on. & what is with the shite GD's in the play off positions, -1 really?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796051787811790848
:CENA

Knew something had to go wrong eventually :hogannew


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

How are the FA gonna prove what he said exactly?

The FA are a bunch of corrupt twats, they'll ban him for longer than Suarez got for eating people just because it's us.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why on earth would the FA be corrupt against Newcastle


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So I hear Usain Bolt is going to be training with Dortmund. :mj4


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798934303648387072
Put a fork in this fella cause he's DONE. Dude is more injury prone than Siem de Jong. Shame because he seemed to have genuine talent :hogannew


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Gerrard _could_ be player manager at MK Dons?

:wow


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Giggs somehow being considered a worse managerial candidate than Lampard and Stevie G :bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I was going to say, read that Lampard was considered too lol. Maybe they go in for Giggs now.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Giggs is an idiot if he turns his nose up at the MK Dons job. I'm surprised one of the ex United boys haven't tried the Salford City job yet.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

-JMB- said:


> Giggs is an idiot if he turns his nose up at the MK Dons job. I'm surprised one of the ex United boys haven't tried the Salford City job yet.


Wouldn't be surprised if Giggs gets installed as Salford manager when those two absolute madmen in charge there at the moment eventually run out of steam.

On a lower league note, was really surprised to see Steve Evans pitch up at Mansfield Town this week, as much of an absolute twat as he is, he is a brilliant appointment for that division, given what he did at Rotherham (and he wasn't terrible at Leeds let's be honest) that's a great pickup, think Charlton were interested but who'd go there with their owners?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

emm_bee said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Giggs gets installed as Salford manager when those two absolute madmen in charge there at the moment eventually run out of steam.
> 
> On a lower league note,* was really surprised to see Steve Evans pitch up at Mansfield Town this week*, as much of an absolute twat as he is, he is a brilliant appointment for that division, given what he did at Rotherham (and he wasn't terrible at Leeds let's be honest) that's a great pickup, think Charlton were interested but who'd go there with their owners?


Lol he's a fucking maniac! From what I've read of him in a couple of books he's gotta be the worst manager to have a bad game for.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Barca once again look a much inferior side when missing key players. Not sure how ready Suarez and Messi would have been but it's becoming more and more a case of if they're 50% fit they have to go. Enrique's been burned basically every time he's tried to rotate this season. None of the new signings have really had an impact yet either. Suarez looks just one level lower than where he needs to be, Digne's good but he's just not Alba in the attacking third, Gomes see Denis and Alcacer looks completely lost in this team. It's pretty amazing that this Real team looks the weakest on paper for as long as I can recall yet at the same time the best of the 3 (should really call it a 4 with Sevilla this season. Sampaoli ftw). That said Kameni had his usual 10/10 game at the Nou Camp and pulled out an all time great save at the very end. Such an underrated career. 

Bayern look a weaker team under Carlo than Pep. Conceding far more goals to the point that the Clean Sheets are becoming rarities. Have looked a significant step down in class over the last month or so. Leipzig are turning into a really fascinating story. Founded in 2009 and now top of the Bundesliga. Looked a very good team when they played Dortmund too. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Andre said:


> That's twice now that Neil has made massive tactical fuck ups away to Newcastle. Last time it was taking off Tettey and letting them plow through our midfield with ease. This time taking off our most dangerous player in Jacob Murphy for a third CB and inviting Newcastle to attack without the fear of having to mark one of the most in form players in the league. Tactically naive.
> 
> I could have dealt with 3-3, but losing after being 3-1 up with 20 minutes to go is a joke.
> 
> Just lucky we have a great squad for this league that will keep us in the hunt, despite such stupidity.





Andre said:


> Managed to find a stream for today's game, wish I hadn't bothered now.
> 
> That was possibly one of the top five worst Norwich performances I've seen in my 25 or so years as a supporter. Only the Fulham 6-0 when a win would have guaranteed survival in 2005 (we were relegated) and the 1-7 home loss to Colchester in league one were clearly more gutless.
> 
> ...





Andre said:


> 27 goals conceded with just 2 clean sheets in 16 league games. Alex Neil has had a £40M net spend over 3 transfer windows to sort this shit out, but we're still starting Russell Martin at centre back (not just his fault but it sums up the situation). It's okay though we've got half a dozen central attacking midfielders in the squad. Pathetic.
> 
> Delia backed Alex Neil during the week and said she wasn't listening to ANY offers for the club. Going to be a long season unless something drastically changes at this club
> 
> ...


For @Erik. because I'm too lazy to repost my thoughts and this sums up a lot of them. Last time we went up under Neil we had a much more balanced squad with about 5/6 players who could score regularly. We still have a good squad now, but lack the variety of 2014/2015. Neil's signings have tended to be technical attacking midfielders (with Naismith technically being a shit footballer in his case). With Howson long term injured, Mulumbu seemingly semi-retired and Tettey off the boil we lack bite in midfield and the ability to control games from deep. Neil is also a poor organiser of defences (full backs high, centre backs split, no midfielder dropping in. Awful defending at set pieces. Too attacking and therefore easily bypassed in counters. Etc) and teams have seemingly worked out that Norwich can easily be undone by a long punt down the middle as we concede goals like that most weeks now. Sunday league stuff.

I hate the word fraud, but Neil is really is starting to look like one after leading Norwich to the current situation after being given 4 transfer windows, 2 pre-seasons and a big budget relative to this level. A nicer way to put it would be "too much too soon" for a young manager who had only worked in piss poor leagues beforehand (yes the SPL is worse than the championship regardless of Celtic). We have enough quality to scrape into the playoffs by just flat track bullying shite, regardless of tactics. What worries me now though is that some of the players are seemingly downing tools and losing interest. That's usually the point of no return for most managers. Today Neil made wholesale changes, which I believe to be due to this, yet we lost for the fifth time in a row. A defensive mix up that could have been prevented with good organisation led to an early red card and it was always going to be an :silverc from there on.

I've seen this story before when Nigel Worthington stayed on too long. Carrow Road's atmosphere became poisonous with the 'Worthy Out' protests. The same could happen again now that the ruthless McNally is gone and Delia Smith seems to be calling more of the shots again. "Little old Norwich" and "prudence with ambition". FFS.

We have the quality to go up via the playoffs again but I would be far more confident of achieving that with an experienced, defensively sound, authoritative manager, who can put a rocket up the players' arses for the rest of the season.

I would EVEN accept an :jet and cop a lot of piss taking for it (not that he would come here). Delia is also good friends with :woy, so if Neil is sacked I could see him being a candidate too. What a fall from grace that would be for him :bosque

TL;DR: :hoganinbred


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

basically got ruined by gotze :hoganbayern


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, Leipzig top of Bundesliga table.

If we're talking big European leagues, which ones would you guys conclude are the big five?

Four of em' are obvious, but for the 5th spot—would it be Ligue 1 or the Primeira Liga? I just thought it'd be interesting to see the general consensus on here as to which league you'd rate higher in between the two.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Premier League, La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1 for me

then you have Holland, Portugal, Russia, Turkey, Ukraine


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

1. La Liga
.
2. Bundesliga/PL
.
.
4. Serie A
.
LOL


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ards


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Brilliant result, I thought if our win streak was going to end it would be at Leeds away, but we've came through it. Wasn't easy, they're a decent side. Gayle is a class above.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DOLLLLLLBEEEERRRRG scored a hattrick for Ajax in their 5-0 win this afternoon.

It's a sign.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Job done in the end against a decent Leeds outfit and now five points clear at the summit with Blackburn Rovers visiting St. James' Park up next. Dwight Gayle with two poacher-esqe finishes, still don't understand Crystal Palace allowed him to leave when he could've done a decent job in the Premier League for them I'm sure.

Oh well, their loss is our gain.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> Job done in the end against a decent Leeds outfit and now five points clear at the summit with Blackburn Rovers visiting St. James' Park up next. Dwight Gayle with two poacher-esqe finishes, still don't understand Crystal Palace allowed him to leave when he could've done a decent job in the Premier League for them I'm sure.
> 
> Oh well, their loss is our gain.


I can't believe they let Gayle go either, clearly a premier league striker, wonder if he will ever get an England call up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> 1. La Liga
> .
> 2. Bundesliga/PL
> .
> ...


This is the only logical answer to that question.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, I mean he played Premier League football for 3 years and managed to score a grand total of 15 goals. He has nearly managed that in half a season in the Championship this year. I think Gayle has good movement and is a good finisher but that doesn't mean he should be playing Premier League football. Some players are just too good for the Championship but not quite Premier League quality. Michael Chopra springs to mind, though I feel Dwight Gayle is better than him.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

8th spot on the championship table, last 3 games unbeaten, hope we can keep it up


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Well, I mean he played Premier League football for 3 years and managed to score a grand total of 15 goals. He has nearly managed that in half a season in the Championship this year. I think Gayle has good movement and is a good finisher but that doesn't mean he should be playing Premier League football. Some players are just too good for the Championship but not quite Premier League quality. Michael Chopra springs to mind, though I feel Dwight Gayle is better than him.


True he's not premier league proven, this season could be the making of him I hope. He's only 26 and didn't play much for Palace last year so next year will be interesting.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Gayle's goal scoring record at Palace was actually fairly decent when you consider how often he played as a sub. 

Despite that, there was a reason for him being a sub so often, as his ability to create chances for himself, keep possession and link up play was very limited at that level. That's always going to be a problem if you play for a team like Palace, who don't create many clear cut chances and rely more on team play to grind out points. However if there's anyone who is likely to improve him enough in those aspects during this transitional time, where Newcastle can work on developing players ready for another crack at the premier league, then it is Benitez who is as good a coach as you are ever likely to see at this level.

Got to laugh at the idea he should recieve an England call up though, especially when 55 caps and 19 goals Defoe is smashing goals in on a regular basis in the premier league for a woeful Sunderland team. He can't get near the squad so why should Gayle while he's playing in the championship and never shown a real track record in the premier league? Newcastle really do have some of the most deluded fans.

The funny thing is when I was searching for my old posts for Erik, I saw this:



Dell said:


> Please buy a striker in January also. I know we won 4-3 and it sounds daft but fuck me, we've missed about 12 sitters between tonight Wolves and Villa. Making life so hard for ourselves.


How can you can sit there with a straight face and talk about an England call up when just two months ago you claimed your strikers weren't good enough?

Daft indeed.

:bosque


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dell said:


> I can't believe they let Gayle go either, clearly a premier league striker, wonder if he will ever get an England call up.


I suppose we should be thanking Pardew for allowing him to leave? :lol The reported £10m fee isn't looking too shabby, at the moment.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm deluded because I think Gayle deserves a call up? Don't see what's wrong with giving him an call up and trying him out , even medicore players like Colback got one. Will never know unless you give him a shot in a friendly or two.

Nowhere did I say Defoe doesn't deserve one he certainly does.

Nowhere did I say Gayle wasn't good enough, just because I said we should buy a striker in Jan for added depth, especially when that quote was a time we were struggling to convert based on the amount of chances we were having with Mitro missing sitters every game. That was after Wolves 0-2 and Villa 1-1, both games we were hilariously bad at finishing. Since then Mitro and Gayle have continued to improve, fair play, hindsight is a wonderful thing to have in an argument isn't it. 

Thanks for attacking me and calling me deluded though, I'm sure you could go back through everyone posts with hindsight and find a lot of stupid statements.



Punkamaniac said:


> I suppose we should be thanking Pardew for allowing him to leave? :lol The reported £10m fee isn't looking too shabby, at the moment.


Yeah best transfer Pardew has ever done for us. :lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I've given him shit over the past few months but Grealish changed the game when he came on against Brighton. LOL @ Gabby doing his usual fake injury schtick when he's had enough. I said it was all Di Matteo's doing when we were so piss poor. We went away to Brighton and gave them a right scare and that's with Westy and Gabby in the team. A good signing or two in January and we'll be in playoffs for sure.


It's nice to see Alex Bruce tweets about us non stop now that his old man manages us. Looking for a move in January perhaps.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes you would have to be massively deluded to think a championship striker with no track record of delivering regular goals in the prem deserves a call up when there are several better and more deserving options in the premier league. That's quite obvious. Maybe you would prefer to use biased. Idc either way.

Nowhere did I say that you didn't rate Defoe. It was just an example to highlight how ridiculous a concept "Gayle for England" is right now.

If you can't see how going from thinking a striker isn't playing well enough in the championship, to believing he deserves an England call up in the space of roughly one month, is an incredibly kneejerk change of opinion, then I can't really help you there unfortunately.

As for "attacking you" bosque), it's a discussion thread. You can't expect people to agree with you all of the time. If you post ridiculous and contrary opinions people will question you about it. It's not a safe space echo chamber for Newcastle fans, although it may seem like that at times. Grow thicker skin or put forward some actually convincing arguments.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's no Gary Hooper


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

emm_bee said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Giggs gets installed as Salford manager when those *two absolute madmen in charge there at the moment eventually run out of steam*.
> 
> On a lower league note, was really surprised to see Steve Evans pitch up at Mansfield Town this week, as much of an absolute twat as he is, he is a brilliant appointment for that division, given what he did at Rotherham (and he wasn't terrible at Leeds let's be honest) that's a great pickup, think Charlton were interested but who'd go there with their owners?


Possible that both of them will take over at Bury. Jonno is a born and bread Bury fan and they both live in the town. Burys chairman has also said in the past that he is keeping a eye on them


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

-JMB- said:


> It's nice to see Alex Bruce tweets about us non stop now that his old man manages us. Looking for a move in January perhaps.


I'd laugh my ass off if Aston Villa signed Alex Bruce. The guys a buffoon. :beckylol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

@Andre I'm currently managing Norwich on FM, I have noticed something that I had no idea about. Ed Balls is your chairman. What the fuck.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> @Andre I'm currently managing Norwich on FM, I have noticed something that I had no idea about. Ed Balls is your chairman. What the fuck.


It's par for the course with Norwich under Delia to have non-football people on the board, particularly celebrities. We used to have Stephen Fry too and I have absolutely no idea what he was supposed to do. It's the same type of mentality that led us to hire Peter Grant, Bryan Gunn and Neil Adams as managers, despite no previous managerial experience. Delia and Friends FC.

The club is tin pot from top to bottom and has been for about 20 years now, from the end of the chase out era to now. The only blip was when McNally and Bowkett grabbed the club by the scruff of the neck and made us semi respectable for a few years. Now they're gone and we've reverted back to "little old Norwich". I doubt it changes in my life time because Delia recently said she won't sell the club (basically admitting she was lying that no one wanted to buy from her in the past) and is passing it on to her photographer Nephew when she pops her clogs. The club has a lot more potential due to Norfolk/East Anglia having a large catchment area and the club having a big season ticket waiting list, but I doubt it will be fulfilled.

Apparently Balls is on strictly come dancing while trying to fulfil this role. Could you imagine Bruce Buck or the Glazers doing something like that? :bosque :hoganinbred


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Andre said:


> Apparently Balls is on strictly come dancing while trying to fulfil this role. Could you imagine *Bruce Buck* or the Glazers doing something like that? :bosque :hoganinbred


He'd be more within his element than his at his day job.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if Aston Villa signed Alex Bruce. The guys a buffoon. :beckylol


He'd probaby fit right in with our lot then.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Alex Bruce is just a very Championship level defender. Not particularly great at anything that doesn't involve heading. Villa could do worse.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice to see that Danny Murphy of all people called us "boring". :beckylol

Irony at its finest. Nonce.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Leipzig win again :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Barnsley/Forest has been a superb game.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not even surprised we're losing at home to Blackburn, annoyed but not surprised because from what I've been hearing the team has been pretty shit and I don't understand why Rafa decided to start Dwight Gayle on the bench ffs.

Just hope we can salvage a point at least.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Five league defeats in a row and we're now outside the playoff places, when it was obvious that Alex Neil should have been sacked after the Brighton game. Delia Smith's "infinite patience" fucking the club up once again :clap fpalm

Johnson scoring the winner just to rub it in :hoganinbred


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

So we ended up losing at home to Blackburn in what was probably a "coupon buster" as Rafa made a few changes including starting with leading goalscorer Dwight Gayle on the bench with presume one eye on Tuesday's League Cup quarter final away to Hull - it better work out or Rafa's changes this afternoon would've been pointless. 

Still top but the gap is down to two points though and it's a *third* home defeat of the league season ffs.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Aston Villa vs Birmingham City in the playoff final at Wembley pls :banderas


Steve Bruce proving that we always had the players capable of a promotion push, we just had a clueless idiot sticking square pegs in round holes for like 12 games before. Going down Villa Park is once again a pleasure, not a chore. God bless Potato head.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Decent win at Wolves the other day (who it has to be said are utter shit, Lambert's got one hell of a task on his hands there). Forestieri and Bannan had their best games in a good while and good to see Lucas Joao back from injury.

Generally a guff away day as we rarely win there and they always seem to spread the fans out the lower end of that stand, meaning it's harder to get a better atmosphere going.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Sad news about the plane crash of Chapecoense, a week ago they were on the news talking about a team who not long ago was on 4th division in brazil, who managed to reach the 1st and play their first international final (Copa Sudamericana) only 6 survived the crash and 1 died on the hospital. 

R.I.P


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

the chape news was awful to read. there was a video going about on twitter of them celebrating in the dressing room (i presume after making the final) which is heartbreaking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Liverpool fans always find a way to make it all about them don't they? :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dear me, extra time was the last thing we needed tonight at Hull. We play on Friday night ffs.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Our best chance to make the League Cup semi finals and the side completely bottled it. We were by far the better side and should've maybe won it within the ninety minutes, then Diame gave us the lead in extra time only to complete one pissing minute later and then lost on penalties.

And speaking of the shoot-out, my word did we hit some shit penalties. :fuckthis

Very sorry about the double post.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sels is garbage. Bunch of clangers in preseason and that's basically been his level since. Would love to know the logic behind buying that guy when Darlow and Blob Elliot are both better meanwhile we ship off our best keeper in Krul to Ajax ON LOAN? 

Oh well. Worst case scenario was playing 120 minutes with another game on Friday and losing. So of course that's what happens. Such is life ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Brazilian team plane crash news is heartbreaking. :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah sucks. 8 miles away from the airport and ran out of fuel.

TFC is 45 minutes away from hosting the MLS final. Montreal needs to attack, and that is something they are NOT good at. They are best when they can counter attack.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

So is this referee doing all he can to stop us winning? Stupid cunt has sent off not one but two Newcastle players in the first half, Nottingham Forest have had two penalties but missed them both (justice for Lansbury being an overreacting cunt) and yet we *still* lead at half time.

Shelvey's a fucktard though.

There's surely no way Newcastle's going to hold on the entire second half.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

First one was a legit red card. Dummett one wasn't though.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh no doubt, Shelvey's an absolute tool for kicking out.

Just frustrating that we've yet again lost in the league, Nottingham Forest at times rarely threatened Karl Darlow's goal despite having a two player advantage for the entire second half and even needed an own goal from another Forest player Jamil Lascelles to win it while the equaliser was scrappy as anything.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Spare a thought for my Grandfather, it's Roma/Lazio weekend.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Feelsbadman :hogannew


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

You got to feel sorry for Curzon Ashton, 3-0 up at home to *League One* side AFC Wimbledon only to concede four goals in the final ten minutes, including one in the 94th minute to exit the FA Cup but then again it could be worse - League One side Chesterfield got humped 5-0 at home to League Two's Wycombe.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Worst Classico in recent memory from both a quality and entertainment pov. There's a great opportunity for one of the B+ teams to win the Champions League this season with Barca, Real, Atletico and Bayern all looking a step below their normal powers so far this season. I have no idea who though. PSG are weaker this season than before but they're the type of garbage who could have a super fortunate run to the Final. There's Dortmund but they're inconsistent atm. Honestly Moncao don't look a terrible shout with the way they're playing at home but it's difficult to judge them without seeing them against a really good team. If City can sort a defence out then sure. Perhaps Arsenal. *


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

got Spurs away in the third round of the FA Cup :vince4



Oh deary me


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Birmingham away :bored


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805872082571689985
:CENA


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

gutted I couldn't get tickets for MLS Cup on Saturday. I wanted to so badly to be there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JOY~! said:


> *Worst Classico in recent memory from both a quality and entertainment pov. There's a great opportunity for one of the B+ teams to win the Champions League this season with Barca, Real, Atletico and Bayern all looking a step below their normal powers so far this season. I have no idea who though. PSG are weaker this season than before but they're the type of garbage who could have a super fortunate run to the Final. There's Dortmund but they're inconsistent atm. Honestly Moncao don't look a terrible shout with the way they're playing at home but it's difficult to judge them without seeing them against a really good team. If City can sort a defence out then sure. Perhaps Arsenal. *


The big four have all dropped off, but they're still a level above teams like Monaco and Arsenal.

As for El Clasico, it was indeed terrible, as expected. Madrid are an average team when you take out their best player this year (Bale), and Barca have been mostly poor since about April - mostly pulling out big results because of Messi (4-0 vs City, 1-2 vs Sevilla, and so on). The game was 'lost' when Andre Gomes, who was important cover for Marcelo/Ronaldo, was subbed off for Arda Turan, a winger, which ceded control of the game to Madrid. Still find it hard to credit Zidane, in spite of results. His team plays nowhere near the level of football of some of the Ancelotti or Mourinho teams.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

> "Newcastle pair Paul Dummett and Jonjo Shelvey have had suspensions withdrawn after winning appeals against their red cards in Friday's 2-1 Championship defeat at Nottingham Forest."


Of course I'm delighted both red cards have been rescinded, more so Jonjo's even if the guy was a fucktard in getting red carded on Friday night - Dummett's itself wasn't a red card with these new rules so the referee cocked up there.

As for the FA Cup, we travel to Birmingham in the FA Cup third round, an all-Championship affair and that's shit.

On the Cathro situation at becoming Hearts' new manager Head Coach, well, I'm a little surprised that they've took a gamble with him - has he got any previous first team managerial experience? Cathro's first game is away to Rangers on Saturday so ultimately hopefully Rangers will win in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> The big four have all dropped off, but they're still a level above teams like Monaco and Arsenal.
> 
> As for El Clasico, it was indeed terrible, as expected. Madrid are an average team when you take out their best player this year (Bale), and Barca have been mostly poor since about April - mostly pulling out big results because of Messi (4-0 vs City, 1-2 vs Sevilla, and so on). The game was 'lost' when Andre Gomes, who was important cover for Marcelo/Ronaldo, was subbed off for Arda Turan, a winger, which ceded control of the game to Madrid. Still find it hard to credit Zidane, in spite of results. His team plays nowhere near the level of football of some of the Ancelotti or Mourinho teams.


*I don't think any of the names I threw out are better than the big four but the best team doesn't always win the cup and any of them look like they could lose a 2 legged tie to a good but weaker team right now.

Agreed on Zidane. It's kinda hard to be too negative on him because of his results but Real are not playing like a great team and besides results (ok a kinda big thing) there's really not a lot to suggest that he's a top manager or going to be one. *


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

We're going up I'm telling ya :dance


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Enjoyable day of football.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Superb win this afternoon against Birmingham and it's beaut to see Dwight Gayle end his mini goal-drought with a treble and also Yoan Gouffran also getting on the scoresheet and judging by the stats I've seen, it could've been more and now we're back top. We've a trip to Wigan on Wednesday night (live on Sky Sports) and that's no doubt going to be a tough game.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fantastic 2nd half in Madrid. Ramos clutch as fuck yet again. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

C'mon Toronto FC!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Zidane’s luck is quite amusing. :lol I have been saying it since the beginning Zidane was average when he was Real Madrid Castilla's manager and nothing has changed so far. No improvement whatsoever. 

Despite (breaking a long time record) being undefeated we have yet to display a good football as we didn’t deserve to win a couple of games, and we struggled to win a couple more and how painful can be to watch us play. All in all we have managed to keep a comfortable distance with Barcelona. Surprisingly this may be our chance to win La Liga after many years of disappointment in that regard. 



As for the Bundesliga despite losing their unbeaten record and leadership I’m still rooting for Leipzig to pull off an unlikely feat (unlike Hoffenheim some years ago after a terrible second half of season) sort of like Leicester in the Bundesliga.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gutted. TFC was the better team, but that's the way soccer works.

a) Happy for Stefan Frei though. He was one of my favorite players when he was with TFC. Glad he can add MLS champion to his resume. That save of his in extra time. Holy shit. Unbelievable. Most important save in MLS history I would have to think.

b) fuck TSN for putting a camera in Morrow's face right after he missed the PK.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Demon Hunter said:


> Zidane’s luck is quite amusing. :lol I have been saying it since the beginning Zidane was average when he was Real Madrid Castilla's manager and nothing has changed so far. No improvement whatsoever.


I've never seen a manager with so much luck, or at least a manager have so many things go his way that he doesn't deserve credit for.

Just waiting for another straightforward Champions League draw for him as well. The difference in performances between his run and Ancelotti's winning run in 2014 is huge imo.

Ramos being clutch time and time again. He's the Spanish equivalent of Fergie Time :hoganbarca


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bit shocked blues have sacked gary rowett

Suppose he'll go to wolves when lambert has them in the relegation zone.

Edit: zola is apparently the replacement:lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Something doesn't make sense in the Rowett sacking, I mean it's not like Birmingham are doing terrible this season.

And now it's onto ourselves and we travel to Wigan tonight in Championship action needing to pick up maximum points in an attempt to return to the top of the Championship following Brighton's 3-2 win at Blackburn last night but it's going to be very difficult as I don't know how Wigan have been @ home this season to date.


----------



## Santos L Halper (Aug 12, 2016)

I was fuming when I heard Rowett was sacked. New owners clearly just desperate to bring in Zola because he was a big name.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Santos L Halper said:


> I was fuming when I heard Rowett was sacked. New owners clearly just desperate to bring in Zola because he was a big name.


Tony Xia tried that method with Di Matteo and look how that turned out....


----------



## Santos L Halper (Aug 12, 2016)

-JMB- said:


> Tony Xia tried that method with Di Matteo and look how that turned out....


I know. I'm prepared to give Zola a chance, but Rowett saved us from seemingly inevitable relegation a couple of years back, and we thrived under him.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Straightforward victory last night away to Wigan, Diame and Atsu on target. Wigan didn't overly threaten. Back top and we move onto the weekend now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Utterly shite.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not pretty but I'll take it :justsayin

Christmas #1 :frankie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It was always going to be tough at such a small stadium (smallest in the Championship?) but three points is three points and I'm glad we got them. Nice to see Dwight Gayle once again on the scoresheet and being top on Christmas Day isn't too shabby either.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Higuain :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Douglas Costa :sodone

Bayern look so dull as an attacking threat so often this season and on top of that always look capable of conceding now as well. Dortmund must be looking at them and looking where they are in the table and be fuming. 

PSG collapsing in France too. Glorious.

Zidane winning another Title with a fortunate Extra Time win over a nobody Japanese team. Sums them up at the moment. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

https://streamable.com/u5m8m

A minute later

https://streamable.com/wjzws

Messi :done

Bonus nutmeg volley to finish off the evening:

https://streamable.com/sxfkg


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Those Barca goals were all orgasmic fitba. Iniesta is quite the player. Look a much better team the moment he comes back into the side. *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> https://streamable.com/u5m8m
> 
> A minute later
> 
> ...


The G.O.A.T. without a doubt, nobody's even close.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

JOY~! said:


> *Dortmund must be looking at them and looking where they are in the table and be fuming. *


why would they be fuming? They're a much worse side.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Modern football is broken.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

that was some dominance. Thiago is having a worldy of a season.

Douglas Costa :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

:LUL


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

bild reports he lost a bet


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just had a look at the Championship table and we've lost six league games before the end of 2016 which is a little bit shit as Sheffield Wednesday deservedly won 1-0. :no:

But the most concerning thing about those six defeats, we've lost *four* of them at home!

EDIT: And now we've lost top spot after Brighton's win over QPR.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Back to the top following a 3-1 win over Nottingham Forest last night but we've probably only returned to the summit because the Brighton/Cardiff game ended up being called off due to heavy fog and we'll be looking to remain top on Monday when we face Blackburn at Ewood Park - they beat us annoyingly at St. James', I hope we get some sort of revenge.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RAFA IS A BALD FRAUD :muller


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> Blackburn at Ewood Park - they beat us annoyingly at St. James', I hope we get some sort of revenge.


Or not. How could this happen? We lost against Blackburn for the second time this season by the same scoreline, the same goalscorer scored and it nearly happened in the same minute as the reverse fixture at St. James' ffs.

But I don't want to say we were woeful though but yeah, we failed to take our chances and it's not the first time that's happened and sure as hell won't be the last and should we make promotion to the Premier League (it's not as easy as some people are making out) then improvements need to be made and complacency needs to be outlawed - seven league defeats already is inexcusable. :no:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Off to watch West Ham/Man City tonight. £15 for a ticket.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Off to watch West Ham/Man City tonight. £15 for a ticket.


:bjpenn

Have fun. Just remembered it's on BBC, so I'll give it a watch I think.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I just checked, and we're live on BT Sport tomorrow lunchtime :mark:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We were apparently crap against Birmingham this afternoon but somehow escaped with a replay.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

We're shit without the racist one pulling the strings in midfield. Need him back playing worldies and abusing opponents ASAP.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*These Spanish refs :frankielol

At least he's been consistent I spose. *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The keeper moving the wrong way did that Messi goal a disservice. Pin point accuracy :frankie

Too early to make a comment like this but I can't see Real not winning the league. I don't think they're a GREAT team but they're a great team at getting results and none of the other contenders are great teams either atm. Messi carrying Barca to another result. Their away form this season has been awful. Always look likely to concede and MSN aren't firing this season. Neymar and Suarez have been poor this season. Suarez at least has the goals to cloud his form a little but Neymar is well off the pace. Would love for Sampaoli to get Sevilla 2nd this season. Brilliant manager, brilliant club. Another brilliant summer of transfers. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> *The keeper moving the wrong way did that Messi goal a disservice. Pin point accuracy :frankie
> 
> Too early to make a comment like this but I can't see Real not winning the league. I don't think they're a GREAT team but they're a great team at getting results and none of the other contenders are great teams either atm. Messi carrying Barca to another result. Their away form this season has been awful. Always look likely to concede and MSN aren't firing this season. Neymar and Suarez have been poor this season. Suarez at least has the goals to cloud his form a little but Neymar is well off the pace. Would love for Sampaoli to get Sevilla 2nd this season. Brilliant manager, brilliant club. Another brilliant summer of transfers. *


Messi has been brilliant week in week out, by a mile the best player in the world right now.

Suarez has been little more than a tap-in merchant feeding off Messi's brilliance for a while now (although he did score in El Clasico). Neymar hasn't scored in 11 games and has been poor in La Liga in general, however he's been superb in the CL. He doesn't look motivated which is worrying.

Too many players out of form in general - Busquets, Rakitic, Roberto, Mascherano, Neymar, Alba, ter Stegen etc...

The only players who have looked top quality this season are Messi, Pique, Iniesta, Digne. Arda at times as well though he isn't given enough minutes.

Real are a far better team at the moment, though aren't overly convincing for me, despite their unbeaten run - i'll change my mind depending on what trophies they win this season. La Liga was probably wrapped up tonight but lost a while ago. A draw at Villarreal is a good result (best defence in the league), but too many dropped points at home has put Barca too far back already. Focus should be put on the CL because in form and over two legged games, Barca will be extremely hard to beat - and they have looked good against top teams this year, excluding the second half at the Etihad.

Lucho looks clueless rn and has done for 12 months. His contract shouldn't be renewed but probably will. Would love to see Sampaoli at Barca but that seems a pipe dream.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

That Messi free kick God damn..


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barca's 1st game of 2017: https://streamable.com/hnyk0

Barca's 2nd game of 2017: https://streamable.com/b4geo

Barca's 3rd game of 2017: https://streamable.com/9c5ci

:sodone

@HeartBreak&Triumph @seabs @Kiz @Goku

:messi2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Um, where is my @ ?

Just for that - All shit keeping, I'd have saved all three :armfold


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he is gud fitballa


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Um, where is my @ ?
> 
> Just for that - All shit keeping, I'd have saved all three :armfold


Didn't realised you watched Barca games tbh. Anyone who hasn't watched Messi over the last couple of years has really, really missed out.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Back top of the Championship after a hard fought win at Brentford and Brighton's 2-0 defeat at Preston.

Dwight Gayle bagged his twentieth goal of the season but then went off injured and let's hope it's nothing too serious while both Isaac Hayden and Vurnon Anita were also forced off through injury and with both Atsu and Diame at the ACON, well, we're a bit screwed if the trio of injuries end up serious - Mitro is also injured afaik but I don't know for how long.

It's Rotherham at home up next and it looks like Daryl Murphy may need to start up top.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

@Kiz

Madrid's unbeaten run ended at the hands of the brilliant Nasri and a last minute Jovetic screamer :lmao

Ramos scoring an own goal after what happened the other day (and being booed for it all night long whilst the fans chanted for Alves and Rakitic) was hilarious.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sevilla are a tremendous outfit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They're as good as anyone in Europe at home. Completely outplayed Madrid twice this week. Fitting they end the run with a last minute goal after Benzema's last minute equaliser midweek.

Sampaoli is a magnificent coach. For the third consecutive window they've lost their best player (this time they lost their 2 best players) and improved.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ramos :ha Perfectly fitting. 

The Sampaoli bandwagon filling up is delightful. Sevilla's recruitment is out of this world. *


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Well today’s game only shows how mediocre Zidane is as a manager. When you are being surpassed in all accounts in the pitch and your manager does nothing to break the flow of Sevilla’s play at all it’s so easy to spot he has no idea what to do. The last 15 minutes of the game were just terrible to see. 

Sevilla played well throughout the game and Madrid hardly deserved to win the game either. Fair result for a team and manager who showed more ambition to win the game since the beginning.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

City best not underestimate Monaco. Absolutely ruthless going forward.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if we're going to get penetrated by everton i think we might be wary of monaco.

when nasri wants to he has always been brilliant. i think we never saw the best of him, if only he was 5 years younger now with pep coming in. but he scored some big goals. the one against roma, in the cup final against sunderland, some important ones in title seasons, etc. jovetic, if sampaoli can find him a position AND keep him fit, he'll be exceptional. very talented, just was never sure where he played.

hopefully sevilla can convince monchi to stay, but it sounds like he will go to roma.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah monchi seems to already have one foot in rome.

Sevilla 2-1 Real
Fiorentina 2-1 Juve

:lewa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

New juve logo is dogshit

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ipswich :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Remember at the start of the season when i said this 



Rowdy Yates said:


> I was surprised Nasri was not one of the first names on Peps team sheet. I thought his style would be perfect for Peps possession based style. He is quality on the ball and technically sound. Very underrated player. He was absolute class for Arsenal the season before we sold him. Was more gutted when we sold him than when we sold Cesc. He could definitely play a big part for City this season if he stays fit


And you said this



Seb said:


> Nasri is a proven bottler, lazy and WASHED. Let himself go as well, clearly stopped giving a shit a while back. Always looked out of his depth in the CL for City, who are also loaded with better attacking options. Looks like he's off to Besiktas anyway.


Now your saying




Seb said:


> [MENTION=154857]
> Madrid's unbeaten run ended at the hands of the brilliant Nasri


Also you said this



Kiz said:


> he's a fat cunt and will be in turkey before the end of the window.


And after seeing him play (probably once this season) your saying this



Kiz said:


> when nasri wants to he has always been brilliant. i think we never saw the best of him, if only he was 5 years younger now with pep coming in. but he scored some big goals. the one against roma, in the cup final against sunderland, some important ones in title seasons, etc.


:duck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:mj4

i would say you're better than that but that would be a blatant lie.

trying to use something in AUGUST to try and get one over on someone. bit sad. but again, not surprised.

i also dont see how using a quote that says he is brilliant when he wants to be and stating some stuff that he did years ago for the club has any impact on what i said back in august. 3/10, go back under your rock thanks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:bosque

Nothing I said in that post in AUGUST wasn't true at the time - everything there was an accurate assessment based on Nasri having been crap for a couple of seasons, being overweight, and being a consistent let down in Champions League games, usually totally anonymous in the knockout ties.

He's also been effective behind the striker, i.e. where De Bruyne has been playing for City this season, who's comfortably been their best player.

He has looked significantly better now that he is back in shape, putting the effort in, is playing under a world class manager, and is playing for an actual team, as opposed to a team of individuals (Pellegrini's City). He is not Sevilla's best player - he's nowhere near Vitolo - but he's had a very good season for them. He's also under investigation for DOPING :hmm:

Are you going to go back and find people's quote's on Balotelli, Falcao, Bravo, from 6 months ago as well and use those to call people out?

:jetbad


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> :bosque
> 
> Nothing I said in that post in AUGUST wasn't true at the time - everything there was an accurate assessment based on Nasri having been crap for a couple of seasons, being overweight, and being a consistent let down in Champions League games, usually totally anonymous in the knockout ties.
> 
> ...


Not other peoples quotes no mainly just yours and that Aussie kid who has never been to a game of football in his cretinous existence 

Speaking of old quotes i found a few more of yours



Seb said:


> :berlino STROLLING the league as predicted. His possession style flourishing in a league full of shit midfielders and gung-ho/box-to-box teams. Already looking a massive favourite to add a 7th league title to his cabinet in only his 8th year in management in a third different league. It's taken him about a month to absolutely transform City.


Wrong



Seb said:


> I'll continue to be smug whilst City keep this up because of some of the embarrassing opinions some on here had about Pep before this season :berlino


Wrong again



Seb said:


> Stones looks like Beckenbauer when compared to Smalling at the moment :bosque


And again



> Pep is going to absolutely maul the Prem


:lmao :lmao :lmao


I will quote your old posts as you have been a smug cunt with me since the first time i posted and especially since i dared to say Pep is not the greatest manager to have ever graced the game. You even made a smiley with my name trying to take the piss :berlino

Reading through the prem thread you was one of the most active posters at the start of the season constantly fawning over Pep and being very vocal with your hatred for Jose yet unsurprisingly as your hero Pep is being found out on every level and Jose and UTD grow stronger you post less and less

Really do hope Jose and Utd finish above Pep and City solely for the fact that you would have got it so fucking wrong (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Not other peoples quotes no mainly just yours and that Aussie kid who has never been to a game of football in his cretinous existence
> 
> Speaking of old quotes i found a few more of yours


:bosque

I notice you had no response to anything I actually said (Re Nasri) - no surprise there.



> Wrong


What about that was wrong?

- His style was definitely flourishing at the time, teams were being played off the park.

- Most people had them as favourites prior to the start of the season - I have no idea when I made that post but I assume it was during City's winning run, when I'm sure most people had them as favourites for the league.

It's all very well pulling a post month's later in hindsight and disputing it, if it was wrong at the time, why didn't you say anything then?



> Wrong again


This isn't wrong either, unless you're implying i'm being smug about Pep now? Which you directly imply otherwise below as you seem to think i've stopped posting since City started losing. I don't mind being criticised, but at least make your mind up what the criticism is :robben2



> And again


You obviously haven't grasped the point of this point. Assume this post was made when Stones was playing well, and Smalling wasn't. Hence the *hyperbolic* comparison to emphasise the difference between the two (at the time). Stones has obviously been playing gash for the past few months but that has nothing to do with a post made MONTHS ago when he wasn't.



> :lmao :lmao :lmao


It's all very well bringing this up now when City aren't playing well - is his entire reign supposed to be judged over the last 8 weeks? What about the rest of the season, next season etc... - way to early to judge his entire reign.

I never said he would hit the ground running and smash everyone - I did predict City would win the league, which seems unlikely now, however I'm not sure many expected Chelsea to go from mid table, sign David Luiz, and then be a cut above the other 5 'top' teams below them (who are all fairly evenly matched).



> I will quote your old posts as you have been a smug cunt with me since the first time i posted and especially since i dared to say Pep is not the greatest manager to have ever graced the game. You even made a smiley with my name trying to take the piss :berlino


I didn't even know you were the same person if i'm being honest, i've clearly gotten to you though :bosque

This has nothing to do with Pep being "the greatest manager to have ever graced the game" - no one has ever said that on here.

What you actually said was that he is NOT one of the greatest managers of your generation, and that if you and UPHILL TASK were in charge of Bayern, that you could have done just as good a job as Pep did:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/59533041-post1126.html

:lmao

My responses:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/59544169-post1156.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/62742329-post571.html

In the second one you even try to mock me for making a PREDICTION of who the top scorer of the Euro's would be, and then cite the wrong player.

It's funny you don't appreciate Pep more considering how many times he's battered Arsenal.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12ip45_arsenal-barcelona-emirates_sport

How many times have you seen Arsenal penned into their own half at the start of the game, at their own ground, like that before? 9 shots on goal in 15 minutes.

Shame Ibra was a fucking donkey.

Funny that the smiley's wound you up, it's just :keys



> Reading through the prem thread you was one of the most active posters at the start of the season constantly fawning over Pep and being very vocal with your hatred for Jose yet unsurprisingly as your hero Pep is being found out on every level and Jose and UTD grow stronger you post less and less
> 
> Really do hope Jose and Utd finish above Pep and City solely for the fact that you would have got it so fucking wrong (Y)


My posting has nothing to do with the relative success of Pep at that time - do you genuinely believe that?

Funny you base your hopes on where teams finish based on my posts, especially in favour of a manager who has said some frankly shocking things about Wenger.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

#TeamJose


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> It's Rotherham at home up next and it looks like Daryl Murphy may need to start up top.


Or maybe it's not :lol I actually forgot about our FA Cup replay at home to Birmingham this evening but we've progressed to the fourth round after a 3-1 win - Richie with a brace while Gouffran also scored to set up a trip to Oxford United in the fourth round.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid's unbeaten run ended with back to back defeats courtesy of PL hacks Jovetic and Aspas :done


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821839937037369345
Howay welcome back Jonjo lad :trump2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

All the willy waving in here breaking up @Punkamaniac 's months long conversation with himself (genuinely one of my favourite things about this thread).

:shame on @Seb and @Rowdy Yates :no:





In other SHOCKING news, Norwich lost again (although it was completely expected tonight).

I said after the Brighton game that the club should have been thinking about sacking Alex Neil. 3 wins, 1 draw, 7 losses in the league later (as well as failing to progress in either the league cup or FA cup) and it seems that Delia, Michael, Jez Moxey and Ed Balls haven't been thinking a lot.

In an era of kneejerk sackings, this must be one of the most blatant cases of an underperforming manager overstaying his welcome. The same could be said for the board post-McNally.

I've been angry about Norwich plenty of times in my life, but I'm almost apathetic now because of the hopelessness of the situation. Once again, the club is Delia's toy, so to hell with supporters being unhappy with the board's lack of direction or ambition, when we can live through "infinite patience" all over again. 

I thought this type of amateurish running of the club had ended in 2009. Back then we had three incredibly strong characters in McNally, Bowkett and Lambert, who all grabbed the club by the scruff of the neck and dragged it from the brink of administration towards being institutionally debt free. There was also the small matter of back to back promotions and a mid-table premier league finish, which included our third highest points finish at that level (in the post 92 Sky era). Now none of them are here and the club seems to be heading towards hard times.

Instead we have yes man Moxey, who oversaw back to back relegations at Wolves while prioritising building a new stand that the club didn't need. At least he has some credentials in spite of massive recent erratic dealings, unlike failed politician dancing fool Ed Balls, who has about as much worth to a football club the size of Norwich as Delia, Michael and their photographer nephew, who is going to inherit the club because of a refusal to sell even in the face of good offers.

Watching history repeat itself, with the variable being Delia becoming too attached to Alex Neil (she said she wants him to be here for 10 years as a response to fan grumblings over dreadful form!) instead of Nigel Worthington, is incredibly frustrating. It's apparent that Delia and Michael haven't learned from their mistakes that started the aforementioned spiral down to the verge of admin. I'm just hoping that they can finally put sentiment aside before it's too late this time. If they don't, then they might not be able to find a McNally, Bowkett or Lambert to save the club this time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

banned for being utter poverty?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ruckrunde :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*The Sociedad curse :JLCsad*_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Aston Villa striker Ross McCormack has felt the full force of manager Steve Bruce after the striker didn't turn up for training.
> 
> Bruce revealed after the match with Preston North End today that the striker has been missing sessions.
> 
> ...


:bosque


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some incredibly blatant match fixing in the osasuna/sevilla game.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Andre said:


> All the willy waving in here breaking up @Punkamaniac 's months long conversation with himself (genuinely one of my favourite things about this thread).


It's nae my fault no one else comments half the time. :vincecry

Anyway much to @Andre's delight it's time for the 'conversation with myself' and we secured a well deserved 4-0 win at basement club Rotherham thanks to a Matt Richie brace while Ayoze Perez and Daryl Murphy also netted.

Karl Darlow hilariously tried to make things difficult for ourselves with his almost cock-up/amazing save when the game was scoreless. :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Starting to go a bit tits up for zidane

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Danilo own goal to top it off :bosque

He's so bad that Carvajal has become Madrid's most important player. He was ripped apart by Sevilla's attack last week as well. He's not good enough for La Liga, let alone Madrid.

Been calling this guy shit since he joined the club, no wonder the clowns on the Barca board wanted him. CRETINOUS KIZ saw it from the start as well - no surprise a City fan knows a poor full back when he sees one :torres


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow, Real Madrid really have messed up the position they were in. 

Things are looking pretty interesting in the championship.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Suarez https://my.mixtape.moe/auncnj.mp4 :banderas

Messi http://my.mixtape.moe/kiweiu.mp4 :banderas

Atletico a shadow of the team from last season.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Jürgen Klopp said:


> Wow, Real Madrid really have messed up the position they were in.
> 
> Things are looking pretty interesting in the championship.


Hopefully Hughton gets Brighton up, he's doing a great job as per.

If Reading get promoted, they could feasibly end up with the worst squad in PL history. They'd be a complete write-off if ever there was one.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't usually post about football on here but I'm still so happy after last night and I need to talk about this somewhere.

So last night, Huddersfield Town pulled off a resounding victory over Brighton, the Championship league leaders. Not only does that close the gap to the top, it puts us in a fantastic position to overtake Leeds again this Sunday and go 3rd. And for the first time in a while, I feel genuinely enthusiastic as a Huddersfield Town fan. 

Over the past ten years, we lost a club legend, suffered back-to-back playoff defeats and even though we got promoted in 2012 and things looked better, our performance in the Championship was always disappointing. We started this season well but we quickly dropped back into our old ways and started dropping points for no reason. But now, we're playing like a new team. We have a vision now and we look like a real cohesive unit. I don't think we've played this well since the early days of Lee Clark and that was back in League One. And I don't think the atmosphere has been this hopeful on Leeds Road since we got promoted. We look like we could be challenging for automatic promotion this season and I can't believe that this could be the year I see Huddersfield playing top-flight football for the first time in my life.

Sorry for the soppy post, I'm just really excited at the prospect of us being in the Premier League next season. I don't even think I could have imagined that last season.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not today Stevie Mac, not today


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazing performance from napoli

7 goals, mertens and hamsik getting 3 each

shame its a 1 team league tho


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Crazy what happened in Honduras, fan invades the pitch and scores a goal that "technically" it wasnt denied


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

the GOAT


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Goku said:


> the GOAT


So it's really true then, Phillip Lahm, is officially retiring at the end of the season? I am devastated, he's one of my all time favourite players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Going out as arguably still the best RB in world football (best player on the pitch by far against Wolfsburg yesterday). Sounds like early retirements suit him.

:hoganbayern


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Legend.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Do we know if Lahm has any ambition to become a coach?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

My favourite and permanent lasting memory of Lahm will always be THAT goal vs Costa Rica. I rushed home from work to watch the opening game of the 2006 World Cup and managed to get the telly on about 30 seconds before he struck that absolute pearler.

:banderas

He will go down as one of the all time great full backs and rightly so. A truly world class player who had an incredibly fulfilled career. He was/is also a good old fashioned honest hard working pro who generally just got his head down and made the most of his talents, which there can never be enough of in the game. It's a shame to see him retire at a relatively young age for the modern game, but at least he won't end up disgracing himself like a lot of washed up late 30's players, who end up falling down the league system tiers.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tom Selleck said:


> Do we know if Lahm has any ambition to become a coach?


He would be good for it, but recent interviews suggest that's not the direction he wants to take. He has been offered the Sporting Director's position at Bayern but he hasn't accepted yet.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, that was a kick in the balls if you're a Wolves fan! :beckylol

Mitro shouldn't have been on the pitch (he was lucky!) when he got the chance to score.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone watching the Champions League?

PSG up 1-0 on Barca.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Barca was woeful


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Seriously fuck Villa, I'm done. More fool me for thinking Bruce had a clue what he was doing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

-JMB- said:


> Seriously fuck Villa, I'm done. More fool me for thinking Bruce had a clue what he was doing.


When is it time to stop blaming managers and realise the squad is trash?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Joel said:


> When is it time to stop blaming managers and realise the squad is trash?


In all fairness its really not. Like yeah the Goalkeeper is awful and we still insist on playing Alan Hutton but theres more than enough quality to do the business there. When you're playing a flat back 5 at home to Ipswich you know there's something wrong. Though I do agree with the people saying there's too many individuals in our squad.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Aberdeen 7-2 Motherwell.

Fucking hell. What a game. Christie putting on a good show for us. Shame he's not with us permanently.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833695187968864261
Thoughts on a ring for the US Open Cup? I think it should only be reserved for MLS Cup.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brighton are gonna kill us on Tuesday anda

:hughton gonna show NO MERCY :fellabot

:hogannew

wow they got rid of :hughton wtf man :hogannew


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nainggolan the best central midfielder in world football right now?

Two brilliant goals to put us 0-2 up away at the San Siro and help keep our slim title hopes alive. It's the hope that kills you, I know we have no hope. I do think we have a great chance in the Europa League though, Lyon will be tough but get passed them and I think it's only Man Utd standing in the way.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I would make a long post about the EA derby but 1) no one other than me cares and 2) there wasn't much inspiration to take from that game :hoganinbred

Still, that's now almost 8 years since we lost to the scum. Small victories...



Erik. said:


> Nainggolan the best central midfielder in world football right now?
> 
> Two brilliant goals to put us 0-2 up away at the San Siro and help keep our slim title hopes alive. It's the hope that kills you, I know we have no hope. I do think we have a great chance in the Europa League though, Lyon will be tough but get passed them and I think it's only Man Utd standing in the way.


I'm pretty sure @Goku rates him quite highly. I don't watch much serie a but he's clearly a good player and I thought it should have been him and Dembele starting in cm for Belgium at the euro's.

Out of curiosity, what is your link to Roma?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> I'm pretty sure @Goku rates him quite highly. I don't watch much serie a but he's clearly a good player and I thought it should have been him and Dembele starting in cm for Belgium at the euro's.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your link to Roma?


He pretty much has everything. 9 goals from midfield this season too and that's not even his game considering he has his own tackle named after him - I would salivate at a Dembele/Nainggolan partnership because it has ball retention, work rate, goals, physicality and with the likes of Hazard, de Bruyne, Lukaku, Mertens etc in front of them, you'd think it'd be preferred.

Mothers side of the family are Italian - big Roma fans. I know it's pretty silly me saying 'we' and 'us' when talking about them but I feel like I have some sort of affinity towards them so I guess it's just habit.


I watched the Norwich/Ipswich game by the way. Was impressed by your left back, seemed to be a definite upgrade on Olsson. Was also nice to see Pritchard get some minutes at the end, how's he doing this season? How comes he isn't starting? Not lived up to expectations or been injured?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ninja has been played much closer to goal this season as Spaletti only deploys 1 winger usually and ninja is allowed to drift way higher up. He's definitely the best CM in Serie A, and one of the best in europe (possibly top 5). Off the top of my head, I'd have Vidal, Modric, Thiago ahead of him (Kroos, Kante, Verratti, Iniesta also possible idk), but he can hold his own against anyone.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836689230378205184
A true championship goal if there ever was one.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It was like watching John Cena the past 10 years.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Seb you've got your wish:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837044419434016772


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

6-1 win

Enrique leaving

Madrid 10 men and losing at home (not holding my breath on this as they should've lost week but got the predictable dubious penalty)

A good evening so far :msn


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jammy Madrid again 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

did bale get injured in the brain too? :carlo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Barcelona I beg of thee, please take Arsene Wenger off of our hands. :hoganars


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't think the board will even go for Sampaoli, although he is the favourite. Valverde or Eusebio seem more likely to me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Don't think the board will even go for Sampaoli, although he is the favourite. Valverde or Eusebio seem more likely to me.


I know Enrique hasn't been great this season, but I don't think replacing him with a dead man is the right way to go.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> I know Enrique hasn't been great this season, but I don't think replacing him with a dead man is the right way to go.


*:LIGHTS*


----------



## truegeri (Jan 23, 2016)

Griezmann with that stunner :enzo

He'll do magic with Pogba in Manchester.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Torres :jose


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Torres is fine. Just a scare.

:griez

https://u.nya.is/ingqvk.mp4

:done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Andre said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836689230378205184
> A true championship goal if there ever was one.


Goal of the season. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MLS Soccer!!!!

Good chance that Toronto FC is going to be in 'Fuck the World' mood all season and seriously wreck some teams.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Roma beat Inter last week, yet they couldn't beat Napoli this week :no:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Brighton's lost 3-0 at Nottingham Forest :griez but although we'll remain top, watch us lose at Huddersfield. :no:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa won again. That's 3 win's in a row for them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Why won't they sack him :hoganinbred


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> MLS Soccer!!!!
> 
> Good chance that Toronto FC is going to be in 'Fuck the World' mood all season and seriously wreck some teams.


I'm sure FCD will dominate in the regular season and then do what they always do and fall short of MLS Cup.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

sounds about right. saw over at SI like 75% of the people picked them to win the Supporters Shield and yet only like 25% picked them to win MLS Cup.

TFC predictions for the year
A) TFC finishes with one of the top two spots in the East and get the first round playoff bye.
B) Giovinco goes bare minimum 20/15 for 35 points if he stays healthy all year
C) Altidore goes bare minimum 15/10 for 25 points if he stays healthy all year (He will miss some games for USMNT commitments)
D) Toronto FC will score more than 65 goals. (MLS record is 85!!!!)
E) MLS Cup champions!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi ridiculously good yet again. Just a standard performance from him that would be a career highlight for all but a few (attacking) players in the world.

If Barca play like this against Paris they'll wipe the floor with them. Doubt it happens though :hoganbarca


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Barca last night were incredible. Messi scores goals like them basically every week so it's so easy to just take them as normal goals when they're so not. Neymar's goal was outrageous. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839777479426510848


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:xabi2

sexy bastard



















































:hoganbayern


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rest in peace Alex:hoganinbred

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839777479426510848












roud

Thanks for the memories Xabi.

You handsome devil.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ards the clear favourite to take over the Norwich job :trips8 :sodone

GUARANTEED he'll be eating ol' Delia out as part of the interview process ards


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

5 months too bloody late. Typical Delia and Michael, only acting when fans started to strongly question their role in the club's decline


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

So we can beat both Brighton & Huddersfield away from home but then lose at home to pissing Fulham.

:fuckthis

Oh well, that's always been Newcastle I suppose. They'll never change. :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> So we can beat both Brighton & Huddersfield away from home but then lose at home to pissing Fulham.
> 
> :fuckthis
> 
> Oh well, that's always been Newcastle I suppose. They'll never change. :lol


We're not going to get a "I'd love it" speech from Rafa now are we? :side:

Newcastle do have the tenancy to lose odd games at home. But Fulham are playing some excellent football atm.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Depay scoring goals from the halfway line :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840982833682341888


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barcelona in #LaLiga this season:

With Samuel Umtiti: WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Without Samuel Umtiti: LDWLWDDDDDL

Good ole' Lucho though got to play Mascherano (poor all season) and Jordi Alba (a left-back) in defence though :hoganbarca


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

McLaren sacked again :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque

derby; twice bitten by his magic.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

McClaren was actually doing a decent job at Derby (again) after Pearson started the season so poorly.

Mel Morris hasn't got a clue what he's doing. Derby fans are livid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ramos again :done


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ramos is just ridiculous.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Ramos Ramos, in addition to being sickeningly handsome, is as clutch as they come.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

after moaning about the ref's performance in barca/psg all week, wonder what real thinks about being saved by the referee. Ridiculous Spain.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope Minnesota United can keep up this 5.5 goals against per game. That would be amazing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid saved yet again by ridiculous refereeing, after their fans had the cheek to start a petition to replay the PSG/Barca game :lmao

This coming after the dubious penalty that saved Madrid against Celta last week.

Here's the ref straight after the Madrid/Villarreal game 2 weeks ago with his Real Madrid Goodie Bag courtesy of Perez, another game Madrid won thanks to another dodgy late penalty.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They did have an onside goal ruled offside too though. 

I'm only here for the Keylor Navas world class redemption save party though :frankie*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rowett expected to take over at Derby next.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> *They did have an onside goal ruled offside too though.
> 
> I'm only here for the Keylor Navas world class redemption save party though :frankie*


True but that was a long time after they should've been down to 10 men and therefore on the back foot where chances like that onside goal are far less likely.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The moral of the story is that the refs in Spain really suck. Eagerly anticipating Barca losing the Title by one point for the banter that will ensue after that goal at Betis that wasn't given. *


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

fancy Leicester to qualify tonight


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fulham beating Newcastle then drawing with Blackburn. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't know if there was an international thread but so damn happy for Jermain Defoe.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Didn't know if there was an international thread but so damn happy for Jermain Defoe.


Me too I just heard this new on Talksport, it's may be down to Kane being injured but I'm happy for him, he deserves it. 

I hope he can bang in a couple of goals.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pls


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dismal team selection, dismal result. :jetbad

:evra


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque

"I'd like to thank my wife and my girlfriend"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Inter Milan drew 2-2 with Torino earlier. Hopefully Napoli and Roma both drop points later, but I don't see it happening.

Also, Real Madrid won 2-1 at Bilbao.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

HOGAN knows best brother


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Woke up this morning to the news that Derry City captain Ryan McBride suddenly passed away last night, he was only 27 years old - a proper Derry lad who clearly loved playing for the Candystripes. Such a shame. :vincecry

As a mark of respect, tomorrow's rearranged Premier Division game against Limerick has been postponed, as has all the EA Sports Cup first round games and Derry's game at Galway on Saturday has also been called off.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843867297550950402
Ref must have lacked GUT and CHARACTER.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Minnesota United gives up at least 5 goals for the third time in four games. haha. 18 goals allowed in 4 games.

Last year Colorado didn't allow their 18th goal against until the 21st game of the season.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> :bosque
> 
> "I'd like to thank my wife and my girlfriend"


His excuse is he calls his child his "girlfriend"uttahere


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

good save buddy.

Toronto FC home opener tonight. Hope Gio's thigh is good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849733888985452544
Championship refs :bosque

Can't wait to be out of this God-forsaken league :drose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849733888985452544
> Championship refs :bosque
> 
> Can't wait to be out of this God-forsaken league :drose


yes, nothing like the huge step up in quality to mike dean, andre marriner and friends.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

What's going on with Norwich this afternoon? 5-0 up at home to Reading and it's not even half time yet. :fuck


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Think Villa will be around the top 2 next season. Pissed away the first 13 or so games with the wrong manager and tried bedding too many players in at once in Jan/Feb.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@Andre are you still possibly recovering from celebrating that big 7-1 win?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't know if anyone is interested in Serie A but just back from AC Milan v Palermo. Great game from Milan who should genuinely have won 9/10-0 but finishing second half was atrocious. First goal was a peach of a free kick although may have taken a slight deflection. Atmosphere was amazing even with the stadium probably less than a third full. Those ultras are something else. Would have loved to be there for the Derby next week


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

How the fuck did we not see that game out against Leeds? Had a shit load of chances (only four on target, mind) and like 500 odd corners.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Madrid winning the league with all these late winners. Isco was fabulous today with 2 brilliant goals. They'll win the League and they might even win another Champions League this season but this really is not a great Real Madrid team. But wins over anything so like they give a fuck. Isco though. Somebody get him out of there please.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What a pair of free kicks from Falcao. I change my mind every game about my favourite part of this Monaco team but Falcao's resurgence is right up there. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bastian scores again :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Real Madrid are quite hilariously underrated on this forum.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The biggest game of the season in league 1 takes place on Tuesday when for the first time in 20 years Bury FC make the 4 mile journey to Bolton for a league game

Bolton could seal promotion and relegate the mighty Shakers at the same time. I must add £28 a ticket for a league one match is robbery. One thing that is for sure is that Greater Manchester Police will be more than on there toes. Just hope the game is not ruined by off the field antics

UTS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Real Madrid are quite hilariously underrated on this forum.


zinedine pulis has them firing


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats to Sheffield United on promotion as champions. Absolutely torn the league to bits this season (except for the mighty saddlers :mark

1 less great ground in league 1 next season tho, shame as I love the lane, loved my away trip there in November. 

Still the steel city derby next season :banderas (Wednesday will bottle playoffs) 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hughton :clap

Not quite sure what Zola has to do to be sacked.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rafa Benitez, there's only ONE WORD to describe you, and I'M GONNA SPELL IT OUT FOR YA


*F R A U D *

:evra

:hogannew

:WHYYYY


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuck this stupid ass sport :Vince2


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

That one's for you, Sir Bob! 

One of those rare days when it doesn't suck to be an Ipswich fan...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zola resigns 

Alex neil the early favourite:bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Are we trying to do our best in bottling promotion? :Vince2


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Leeds are so gonna bottle it :deanfpalm

Hope Brum go down tbh, Zola should've never taken that job in the 1st place tbh


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Hughton is in the PL

The Brighton squad doesn't have much quality outside of Stephens, Knockaert and Hemed. Hughton's recruitment at Norwich wasn't great, so I'm not massively convinced on that front. They have a good owner, so they may be willing to throw a lot of money at the club.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853631494413144064


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arry:mark:

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Hughton is in the PL
> 
> The Brighton squad doesn't have much quality outside of Stephens, Knockaert and Hemed. Hughton's recruitment at Norwich wasn't great, so I'm not massively convinced on that front. They have a good owner, so they may be willing to throw a lot of money at the club.


His 2012 summer signings were actually really good value overall for the money spent. Bassong was outstanding for the first season when we finished 11th. Snodgrass produced very good goal and assist numbers over both seasons and made us a good profit. Turner was dirt cheap and was solid after a terrible start to the season. Garrido was a good loan considering his EXCELLENT form for the first 4 months. Bunn is actually a fairly shit keeper, but had half a dozen or so very good performances during our unbeaten run, which helped to keep us up.

The following season is where the recruitment problems really began and in fairness they've not improved since then, even with Hughton's departure. The striker replacements for Holt in summer 2013 were total garbage, though I blame Ewan Chester more for the rvw debacle (although Hughton had the final say). Hooper was a naive signing considering the obvious (unlike the premiera AT THE TIME, which has now been totally exposed as a fraud league) gulf in quality between the spl and the prem. Total championship player. However, Redmond (who played under Hughton at Brum) was a great dirt cheap pick up and made us a good profit. Olsson was the type of quality you would expect to get, considering what we paid for him. Fer was/is talented but is a lazy brainless waster, but again made us a good profit so not a total flop.

Hughton's bigger problem at Norwich (as in more his fault, whereas recruitment was down to a lot of factors) was his major inferiority complex. He took over Lambert's confident, swashbuckling, physical, attacking team and instantly spent the 2012 pre-season undermining that by drilling the team into a more defensive unit, which we didn't have the players for, which led to the opening day 5-0 hammering by Fulham, rushing out to sign Bassong/Garrido and using an increasingly more negative approach that produced the most tedious football I've ever seen Norwich play. Park the bus and concede possession before eventually winning the ball and attempting a painstakingly slow short passing build up style of play that goes nowhere (unless Snodgrass could con the ref to win a free kick, was the usual plan), only to lose possession quickly and revert back to parking the bus. Hughton would also regularly big up the opposition with famous (to Norwich fans) quotes such as "they (the opposition) have players who can hurt you". He was regularly painting the Norwich players as out of their depth and lucky to be competing with teams such as the mighty Sunderland (worst PREM game I've ever seen, although Martin O'Neill deserves a lot of "credit" for that). There's also the famous on here "settle for a draw" post-Everton victory interview that summed up his approach to managing Norwich in a nutshell.

The annoying thing is that Hughton is clearly a very competent manager tactically and is a good coach, he just has a very defensive approach to the game, which didn't fit Norwich too well at all, barring THE STREAK where we went unbeaten for ten league games in 2012. Mostly everything else before and after those couple of months was total garbage, although thankfully we faced WBA and Man City teams at the end of 12/13 who were already at the beach, while Wigan were distracted by the FA cup. 

The second season however was a total disaster, conceding far too many goals despite an ultra negative approach, not scoring anywhere enough despite an at the time heavy outlay on attacking players. Having limited creativity due to the dullard coward tactics was bad enough, but then freezing out our one true creative player in Hoolahan was criminal. The Alex Neil 15/16 PREM season was just as bad results wise, but at least the football was enjoyable to watch and the first half of the season was promising. I can't say anything strongly positive about 13/14, it was that bad.

The key difference for Hughton at Brighton is that he has had time to build his own team under far less pressure. As mentioned around this time last year on here, I was honestly disappointed that Brighton didn't go up last season as they were brilliant and it's hard to dislike Hughton as a human being because he's a classy individual, but it might actually benefit them to have had another year to develop team chemistry and work on little kinks. As seen with Norwich and Swansea in 2012 and Bournemouth now (although they have spent a lot of money on total shite), having a well practiced successful style with momentum can take a team a long way. It's not always about having star players, but players who are greater than the sum of their parts. The premier league's bottom half is also particularly poor as of now, so unless the surviving dross really start to buck up their ideas (I expect Palace to be a lot better next season for one and they've already shown signs of improvements under Sam) then it's far from an impossible task to stay up. Sunderland's impending relegation obviously hurts them, though one of Hull (unless Silva stays on and the owners decide to back him financially) and Swansea surviving would be a huge boost with the way those clubs are currently being run:

But really if there's anyone in football who deserves a bit of fortune it's Hughton, particularly with how he was treated by Mike Ashley at Newcastle and with the ridiculous timing of his sacking at Norwich, where he was replaced by a youth team coach/radio call in host with zero senior coaching experience. One of the true good guys in football and I wish him and Brighton all the best.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I love Arry Redknapp so being a Villa fan I feel a little cheated that he went to Blues  (though if we beat them on Sunday I'll love him all over again)


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Perfect Redknapp at Birmingham now I REALLY hope they go down

Leeds are fully bottling it :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Celtic vs. Rangers
Aston Villa vs. Birmingham
Real Madrid vs. Barcelona
Rapid Vienna vs. Austria Vienna
Anderlecht vs. Club Brugge
Arsenal vs. Man City
Lyon vs. Monaco
PSV vs. Ajax
Galatasaray vs. Fenerbahce
Tottenham vs. Chelsea
Sporting vs. Benfica

Has a weekend ever seen so many derbies and big games?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fantastic game of football.

Busquets absolutely bossed Kroos and Modric.

ter Stegen outstanding throughout.

Messi on a different level to anyone else on the pitch - even before the 92nd minute winner for his 500th Barca goal.

Ramos - filthy cunt.

Fully deserved win. Title race BACK ON (it's not really though :hoganbarca)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Greatest of all time :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a weekend of football.

Capped off magnificently.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Lionel Messi - The Best Footballer Of All Time!


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Barcelona the GOAT, Messi the GOAT. :bow


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, that ends the ridiculous Messi and Ronaldo debate.

Ronnie was never in Messi's league.

GOAT player with the GOAT celebration.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well that more than made up for the terrible first meeting of the season. Messi doing Messi things as per usual. He's not too shabby. Kiz and I looking very smugly down on all the Sergi Roberto doubters quite frequently this season too. *


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Well, that ends the ridiculous Messi and Ronaldo debate.
> 
> Ronnie was never in Messi's league.
> 
> GOAT player with the GOAT celebration.


Ronaldo's performance was horrible. Missed chances that a rookie wouldn't miss lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

seabs said:


> *Well that more than made up for the terrible first meeting of the season. Messi doing Messi things as per usual. He's not too shabby. Kiz and I looking very smugly down on all the Sergi Roberto doubters quite frequently this season too. *


 You spelt his name wrong. 

It's G.O.A.T. :messi


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

It doesn’t matter how good or bad this barca team is playing in a season. When the play against us you see hungry, ambition and a strong mentality and desire to beat us, while our players are just the opposite. And on top of that you see some of our players in better form sitting on the bench because there are certain players who need to play no matter what. Zidane a mong being made manager and another puppet under Perez’s presidency doesn't help either. Besides Ronaldo we don’t have anything upfront to make the difference. And if Ronaldo is missing chances who else scores in this team? The so overrated BBC once again making no difference in a tough game. Pathetic. 

And Messi with an outstanding performance. Of course everything reeks failure. CL trophies hide how rotten this club is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

-DH- said:


> It doesn’t matter how good or bad this barca team is playing in a season. When the play against us you see hungry, ambition and a strong mentality and desire to beat us, while our players are just the opposite. And on top of that you see some of our players in better form sitting on the bench because there are certain players who need to play no matter what. Zidane a mong being made manager and another puppet under Perez’s presidency doesn't help either. Besides Ronaldo we don’t have anything upfront to make the difference. And if Ronaldo is missing chances who else scores in this team? The so overrated BBC once again making no difference in a tough game. Pathetic.
> 
> And Messi with an outstanding performance. Of course everything reeks failure. CL trophies hide how rotten this club is.


 Do most Madrid fans accept Messi is better or will they do it after both have retired?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

-DH- said:


> It doesn’t matter how good or bad this barca team is playing in a season. When the play against us you see hungry, ambition and a strong mentality and desire to beat us, while our players are just the opposite. And on top of that you see some of our players in better form sitting on the bench because there are certain players who need to play no matter what. Zidane a mong being made manager and another puppet under Perez’s presidency doesn't help either. Besides Ronaldo we don’t have anything upfront to make the difference. And if Ronaldo is missing chances who else scores in this team? The so overrated BBC once again making no difference in a tough game. Pathetic.
> 
> And Messi with an outstanding performance. Of course everything reeks failure. CL trophies hide how rotten this club is.


Zidane is way better than Enrique. Enrique really ruined Barca, terrible manager, just terrible. I'm glad this is his last season with us.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

500th Goal. What a fucking game. Iconic celebration too


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856251929512595456
Couldn't help posting it :messi


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Best. Call. Ever.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856328226809008128


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

seabs said:


> *Well that more than made up for the terrible first meeting of the season. Messi doing Messi things as per usual. He's not too shabby. Kiz and I looking very smugly down on all the Sergi Roberto doubters quite frequently this season too. *



"Kiz and I" :bosque


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you cant sit with us hol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:armfold


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Well that more than made up for the terrible first meeting of the season. Messi doing Messi things as per usual. He's not too shabby. Kiz and I looking very smugly down on all the Sergi Roberto doubters quite frequently this season too. *


Glad I have never doubted Sergi. Always saw potential in the kid. He just needed more play time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

One Winged Angel said:


> Best. Call. Ever.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856328226809008128


:sodone

THE GOAT


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Ronaldo taking that


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> Do most Madrid fans accept Messi is better or will they do it after both have retired?


Hard to tell you. Some Madrid fans will insist you that Ronaldo is better b/c they truly believe and others don’t want to recognize Messi is above than our supposedly “best player” since Di Stefano. But what is for sure though is that everyone is in agreement that Messi is barca’s best player and we and Barca’ fans will never see another player like him. As for me I do think Messi is better. But I also think people should enjoy what they are witnessing and stop the pointless debate. 




JafarMustDie said:


> Zidane is way better than Enrique. Enrique really ruined Barca, terrible manager, just terrible. I'm glad this is his last season with us.


Nah, if anything both are awful. Neither deserved to be managers of both teams. Zidane especially was and will never be ready for that spot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fully agree that both managers are reliant on world class players and teams built by previous managers, and are very lucky to be in their jobs.

Enrique's team is nowhere near Pep's Barca team for example, and Zidane's team isn't as good as Mourinho or Ancelotti's Madrid teams.

I wouldn't be surprised if neither end up at a top job after they leave, no-one here or anywhere else mentions either when discussing the worlds best managers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zidane will definitely land the French National Team job. Can't see him in any other top job though. I've never been a huge fan of Lucho after he did such a crap job at Roma.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Newcastle's win tonight puts them in the Premier League. I'm not a massive fan of their squad, it's full of very good Championship players but I'm not convinced by their ability to hack it in the PL, I doubt they'll be relegated or anything though. I think Ashley will have to spend big in the Summer. I'm sceptical whether the likes of Darlow, Clark, Dummett, Hayden etc. can hack the PL. I think Gayle should be fine, but he was never a regular starter at Palace which leads me to think otherwise.

That said with Rafa in charge and the right players, I see them being a Stoke level club that can consistenly reach mid-table. I imagine Benitez will be long term as he stayed even when they were relegated and has said many positive things about England.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

get in the fucking bin hol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

i thought it was funny enaldo3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you can find it as funny as you like in the bin


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They have to give Rafa another good transfer kitty in the summer tbh. I know they spent a lot this year in the championship, but it's even more imperative now they're back in the prem with that squad. They still have their fair share of average players that I'm not sure can hack it at the top level. 

With some good signings tho, they should be fine.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought Kiz and Goku were supposed to be als :hoganinbred 

Rafa will keep Newcastle up if he stays. Good defensive coach who will have them well organised generally. A good CB and a couple full backs should sort them out. Gayle will score a decent number of goals if started regularly and given space to play on the break in behind, what with HOLLYWOOD SHELVEY pinging the ball about.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The depth Madrid have is ridiculous. A few of those players should be regulars.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"When you've lost the last two games and you're 1-0 up against ten men with just a few minutes to go and need a win to seal the championship, you have to be honest and say you would SETTLE FOR A DRAW"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RAFA :mark:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fuck Rafa

& fuck Redknapp too


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy for Rafa

Welcome back


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Quite surprised we ended up winning the Championship title. :mark:

Rafa! :mark:

A little gutted for Chris Hughton though, thought Brighton, over the course of the campaign deserved the title.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Very confident of Fulham winning in the playoffs  would be stoked to see them at Wembley!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

FAT SPANISH WAITER RETURNS!~

Newcastle surely will be good enough to stay up this time :hmm


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Inter have sacked pioli (snake :lmao)

Homesick conte to replace him imo :lenny2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Cliffy said:


> Inter have sacked pioli (snake :lmao)
> 
> Homesick conte to replace him imo :lenny2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hopefully the new manager has a bust up with Icardi and he sells him to United.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

History made! First time Benfica has won 4 straight titles


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

TFC has won more league games in the last 23 days than they won in all of 2012.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Coppa Italia final tonight

Don't want juve winning a treble :jose

Hoping for a miracle, forza Lazio:mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not my favourite team to watch in the Championship, but Stam as done a good job getting them into the playoffs and now the final tbh.

Was hoping Fulham would win it as they play really good football tho.

Huddersfield/Wednesday is anyone's guess atm too. Wagner has done an equally good job and it would be an achievement to get them up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There's only been 9 proper trebles (League + Cup + EC/CL) in the history of fitba. Alves won 2 of them, imagine if he wins another, and with a different team :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dirk Kuyt retires. One of my all time favourite players. Love that guy :mj2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

One more game to win La Liga after so many years.


Nice to see Celta played with such intensity and determination to beat us and getting mad at losing against us than what they showed against ManU, in an EL semi-final, nonetheless. :banderas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Well done Monaco


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Havn't seen much of Monaco in Ligue 1 this season but I've watched most of their games in the CL and they were my favourites to watch so I'm pleased they've won the league. Nice to see PSG not win it again too tbh.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Wembley, here we fucking come. 

I haven't been that nervous at the end of a game since we took another certain Sheffield club to penalties in the League 1 playoffs. This season's been hard, it's been testing but if this hasn't been the best time to be a Town fan in 50 years, I'll eat my hat. All we've been hearing all season from other teams, other fans and all the pundits was that we'd fall away by the end. And through it all, the lads stuck with it and have brought us to a point none of us thought possible this time last year. And even if we don't make it to the big show, this season has made people believe in Huddersfield again and if it isn't our time, there's always next year. Absolutely buzzing right now. Good luck to Reading, I hope the best team wins.

Also, I'm glad Hef managed to get through a TV interview without shouting "fuck" at the camera, proud of the big guy. Needs to stop hanging round with Hoggy, that man has a foul mouth.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wagner vs Klopp is nearly on.

Both Wagner and Stam have done great jobs getting both teams into the playoffs tbh. Out of the two, Huddersfield are the ones to watch and who I prefer tho. Be a tense final for sure.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Cliffy said:


> Coppa Italia final tonight
> 
> Don't want juve winning a treble :jose
> 
> ...



:banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> Wagner vs Klopp is nearly on.
> 
> Both Wagner and Stam have done great jobs getting both teams into the playoffs tbh. Out of the two, Huddersfield are the ones to watch and who I prefer tho. Be a tense final for sure.


I'm sorta happy for Mooy. He was great playing for the local side I support in Australia (Western Sydney Wanderers) who then moved onto Melbourne City. He's definitely too good for A-League so it's good to see him potentially making it to the Premier League.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Nottingham Forest now owned by V.Marinakis, current owner of Olympiacos. If there's any Nottingham Forest fans here, I can tell ya, the future looks bright for your club.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Enjoyable season. Loved our last minute title win, like a netto version of the Man City one.

Rafa is my daddy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done to bt for cancelling the European football show with James Richardson.

Fucking clowns, worst football coverage in the history of this country. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Aberdeen ending the league season by beating Partick Thistle 6-0.

Scott Wright has a bright future ahead of him (as long as he doesn't get sold to some English Championship club and left to rot) and Ryan Christie clearly has the passion no matter what club he's playing for.

Onward to the cup. Last time McGinn and Jack will play for us.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Zidane ending Madrid's La Liga DROUGHT, before becoming the first manager to ever retain the CL. A GOAT player, and now a GOAT manager :salute


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The joy of winning another league trophy is amazing after many frustrating seasons seeing Barca and even Atletico winning La Liga is finally over. I'm glad for most of our players who had an overall good season and those who never had the chance to win this trophy before they deserved this. Here I'm hoping Perez open his eyes and realize winning La Liga is as important as winning a CL. 

Now to think in Juventus and hopefully another trophy. :banderas



That referee from the game Barca vs Éibar was a disgrace. :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

https://my.mixtape.moe/brcyot.mp4

Risible refereeing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

My Bundesliga Team of the Season

Leno
Lahm - Sule - Hummels - Hector
Robben - Thiago - Keita - Forsberg
Aubameyang - Lewandowski​
4-4-fuckern-2. Neuer is by far the best keeper, but always putting him in is boring so went for someone else. Choice was between Leno and Baumann. Rest of the team more or less picks itself too. 5 Bayern players, 2 Leipzig, and 1 each from Dortmund, Hoffenheim, Leverkusen and Koln.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can Jonas Hector wingback, HoL? :hmm:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Can Jonas Hector wingback, HoL? :hmm:


Sure, he's been shuttled into LCM quite a bit this season, drifting wide to provide overloads. I think he could wingback fine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can he pogback?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ogba


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Real Madrid are quite hilariously underrated on this forum.


:jericho2

Fantastic side. Will be a great final. 

Kroos/Modric are the new Xavi/Iniesta. Ronaldo has basically secured another Ballon d'Or if they win the CL. Huge goals over the last few weeks.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rugrat said:


> https://my.mixtape.moe/brcyot.mp4
> 
> Risible refereeing


:denirolol

Fucking hell that's shocking.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Rugrat said:


> https://my.mixtape.moe/brcyot.mp4
> 
> Risible refereeing


The referee was seemingly in a great position, but still got the decision horribly wrong. :lol Justice was done when Messi missed the penalty and now that referee should be banned.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Garry monk has left leeds :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is that cos of the 'new owner must have new manager' syndrome.

Takes over "Leeds going to have a bright new future"

Day after; Manager leaves.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It's weird as Radrizzani was said to want to renew his contract for 12 months, with the two set to discuss personal terms at the meeting where Monk handed in his resignation.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another legendary performance in a final from Messi.

Carried a poor looking team to a win. Sums up Barca's season really.

Theo Hernandez's free kick though :done


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

That's the Scottish football season over, and Dundee United have failed to get promotion (yas). Honestly, they'll be lucky to only get relegated to League 1 rather than be kicked out altogether next year, as the debts have been piling up. The selling club strategy clearly isn't working.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> :jericho2
> 
> Fantastic side. Will be a great final.
> 
> Kroos/Modric are the new Xavi/Iniesta. Ronaldo has basically secured another Ballon d'Or if they win the CL. Huge goals over the last few weeks.


I think it would be interesting to see what would happen if Juve won with a clean sheet. I don't remember another POTY candidate ever getting this much hype. There would genuinely be some question mark over who would win it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Mexican striker Raul Jimenez wearing Sin Cara's mask after scoring a goal in the Portuguese cup finals today :lol I couldn't believe what I was seeing when he pulled the mask out


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Francesco Totti, God bless, thanks for the memories.

SOLO UN CAPITANO


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Huddersfield promoted

& relegated in less than 12 months


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Some achievement for Huddersfield that. 

Do think they'll go straight back down though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

It's on.

Fantastic achievement by Huddersfield. Wagner has done a wonderful job turning apparent relegation favorites into a team that has just gained promotion to the PL.

They'll need a lot of luck of investment tho and of course they'll be odds on to go straight back down, but for now good luck to them.

Terrible fucking final tho.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Valverde appointed. Boring and safe choice :hoganbarca


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

1860 Munich relegated to the German amateur league :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Valverde appointed. Boring and safe choice :hoganbarca


Ernesto is the GOAT man.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cliffy said:


> 1860 Munich relegated to the German amateur league :mj2


the situaton with ismaik has been disastrous for 1859. Basically blackmailing the club and withholding registration fees. I think they changed the rules to appropriate 50+1 in amateur leagues at the last minute too. Epic troll.

And they'll be leaving the allianz :lewa


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871405757014691841
Not sure if he's coming out or just supporting it but brave gesture.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

RIP Tiote  Shocking news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871754105643040768


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

R.I.P

Horrible news. Esp for someone who's still so young.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

poor fella, rip


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Arsenal goal though. It's not only Newcastle fans who loved that moment.

RIP. Far too young.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wife expecting a baby this week too.

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881148805567139841
Easiest team sheet to remember.


----------

